# Hajrá Fradi, hajrá magyarok....



## Pufi (2003 Június 3)

*VÁNCSA ISTVÁN 
Kohn, a fiatal székely 
A nemzetek felett nem globalizáció ível át, hanem a keresztény szeretet. 
Óvnám az olvasót attól, hogy a fenti mondatban bármifajta értelmet keressen, az nincs neki. Ez a mondat nem szokványos környezetben hangzott el, hanem egy mély és komoly pillanatban, "...amelyre érvényes Hamvas Béla állítása: nem csak célja van, de mindenekelőtt értelme" - így mondta ezt a mély és komoly pillanat vezérszónoka, s ez a pillanatra nézvést felőlem akár még igaz is lehet, de azzal most inkább nem foglalkozom. Nem vagyok hivatott arra, hogy mély és komoly pillanatok értelmét vagy értelmének hiányát föltárjam, ez a feladat nálam mélyebb és komolyabb emberek reszortja lesz, én megmaradok a mondatoknál. 
Azokban viszont először csakugyan az értelmet keresem. Ha ilyen nincs bennük, akkor a célt. 
Hogy világos legyen: a szöveg, amelyből idézni fogok, az ellenzék politikai rendezvényén (a Fidesz XVII. kongresszusán) hangzott el, ennek megfelelően a hivatalban lévő kormányt nem annyira magasztalni, mint inkább gyepálni kívánja, ami helyénvaló. Engem nem is a beszéd politikai tartalma foglalkoztat, hanem a kontextus, amibe a szónok ezt a tartalmat drágakőként befoglalta, vagyis a keresztény szeretet. 
"...szeretném, ha tudnátok, hogy ez év első negyedévében háromszáz, azaz háromszázmilliárd forinttal nőtt az államadósság, ennyi új hitelt vett fel a kormány, s ez azt jelenti, hogy minden egyes magyar ember, a csecsemőket és időseket is beleértve, az éve eleje óta harmincezer forinttal több adósságot kényszerül viselni. Ennyit a pénzhiányról. S minderről az embernek az a történet jut az eszébe, amikor a fiatal székely kétségbeesve rohan a paphoz, és azt mondja: "Atyám, amikor reggel kinyitottam a boltot, láttam, hogy a kasszából hiányzik kétszáz pengő. Mit tegyek?" - kérdezi. Mire a pap: "Tedd vissza, fiam!" Nos, ennyit hát a mai pénzhiányról." 
Nyilván nincs szükség arra, hogy a föntiek értelmét lépésről lépésre haladva fejtsük föl, egy pillanat alatt belátható, miről van szó itten implicite: arról, hogy a kormány háromszázmilliárd forint közpénzt ellopott. E fölött elsiklunk, két okból. Részint, mert az ellenzék vezére az ellenzék politikai rendezvényén mégse mondhatja azt, hogy kormányunk önnön vérével táplálja népét, mint pelikán az ő fiókáit, részint meg azért, mert tudjuk, hogy ő (a szónok) tudja, hogy a hívei is tudják, hogy a kormány nem lopott el háromszázmilliárdot, mégis mondja, mert a hívek szeretik az ilyesmit hallani. Arisztotelész írja a Rétorikában: "A gnómák nagyon hasznosak a beszédben, először a hallgatóság műveletlensége miatt: örülnek ugyanis, ha a szónok általánosságokban beszélve olyan véleményekre utal, amit ők sajátjuknak tartanak." 
Csak hát ebben az idézetben nemcsak az van, hogy a kormány háromszázmilliárd forintot lopott. Hanem benne van a fiatal székely is. Aki reggel a boltját kinyitja. 
Ha nem volna világos, miről beszélek, jusson eszünkbe az az eset, amikor "az öreg Müncznét elvitték zsidónak Bábaszékre, negyven váltóforint fizetéssel, mivelhogy Bábaszéken nem volt zsidó, és okvetlenül keríteni kellett egyet" (Mikszáth: Szent Péter esernyője). Miért kellett zsidó Bábaszékre? Hogy legyen bolt. Üzlet. Ahol gyufát, ecetet, szöget lehet vásárolni. Magyar vagy székely ember boltot nem nyit. "Itt vannak a zsidók" - mondja az ispán Móricznál (Kivilágos-kivirradtig). "Ha egy faluban csak egy-két zsidócsalád van, az jó. Mer azok a mi kereskedőink. Mer azelőtt a görög volt a boltos, meg az örmény százéveken át, de a magyar soha." 
Vagyis nem a fiatal székely nyitja ki a boltját, hanem Kohn, és nem a paphoz megy, hanem a rabbihoz. A szónok átírta Kohnt fiatal székelyre, abban a biztos tudatban, hogy hallgatói érteni fogják, miről van szó. Arról van szó, hogy a zsidó kormány háromszázmilliárd forintot lopott, és így "...minden egyes magyar ember, a csecsemőket és időseket is beleértve, az év eleje óta harmincezer forinttal több adósságot kényszerül viselni". Mint már tisztáztuk, a szónok is tudja és a hívek is tudják, hogy a kormány nem lopott el háromszázmilliárdot, továbbá tudja (tudják), hogy a kormány nem zsidó, továbbá a szónok azt is pontosan tudja, hogy nagyobb arányú lenyúlásokhoz nem kell zsidónak lenni, hajaj, de mennyire nem, mégis mondja, mert a hívek az ilyesmit borzasztóan szeretik. Még egy idézet: "...tisztelt Hölgyeim és Uraim, sokan vannak, akiknek a szabadság nyújtotta lehetőségek helyett csak problémák, nehézségek és terhek viselése jut osztályrészül még ma is. Ők, amikor a kormányt hallgatják, joggal érzik, úgy, mint amikor az egyszeri Mikulás elmegy az iskolába, kirakja az ajándékait, és azt mondja: "no, gyerekek, lehet vásárolni!"" Abszolút közismert vicc, bár nem az egyszeri Mikulásról, hanem a zsidó Mikulásról szól. A jelen kontextusban pedig arról szól, hogy a rendszerváltozás veszteseit sújtó összes bajnak van egy közös gyökere. De azt most nem mondjuk ki, vagy legalábbis nem egészen, ehelyett sokat tudóan összekacsintunk, mi, polgárok. 
"A szónokok ékesszólásának irányítója mindenkor a hallgatóság ízlése volt. Hiszen mindazok, akik tetszést akarnak aratni, hallgatóik hajlamára fordítják figyelmüket, ahhoz és azok tetszéséhez, kénye-kedvéhez igazodnak, idomulnak" - mondja Cicero, és, ugyebár, mindenkinek olyan hallgatósága van, amilyen. Csak az a fontos, hogy a szónoknak ezen hallgatóság szellemi és erkölcsi színvonalát illetően ne legyenek illúziói, és, mint látjuk, az idézett szónoknak ilyesfajta illúziói nincsenek. Ő pontosan tudja, kik az ő emberei, és mi kell nekik. 
Van erre egy jó székely viccem. 
Egy fiatalember megkéri Kohn lányának a kezét. Kohn bólint, majd azt mondja, hogy nézze, én ültem néhány évet hamisításért, a feleségem megcsalt, a lányomnak van egy törvénytelen gyereke. Még ezek után is el akarja venni? 
- Igen, el... 
- Hát jó. Akkor most mondjon magáról valamit! Ki maga? 
- Most mit akar hallani? - feleli a kérő. - Ha én ezek után is elveszem a lányát, képzelheti, hogy én ki vagyok.

*


----------



## Laci (2003 Június 3)

Hát pontosan erről van itt szó  ! Mindig is kedveltem ezt a Váncsát   . Érdekes a stílus váltás is.Korábban voltak a Dakota közmondások,majd igazán nagy emberektől- azt hitte titkon- elorozott utalások és példálózások.Mindent és mindig a cél érdekében.Csak most azt nem tudom,hogy szerinte a hallgatóság már felsőbb osztályba lépett-és ezért a váltás-vagy egyet ,-netán többet vissza és ezért csavart egyet a retorikán.... :? ? Jó volt,Pufi!


----------



## Melitta (2003 Július 11)

*Fradi*

Azok a szurkolók, akik május 30-án a Ferencváros–Debrecen mérkőzés után szétpofozták a gyepről levonuló futballistákat, akik a székház előtt felsorakozva a karjukat az ég felé lendítve zsidóztak, mocskolódtak, valamint "bánatukban”, hogy a Fradi "csak” második lett és ezért a futballcsapatot működtető gazdasági társaság többségi tulajdonosának, Várszegi Gábornak a távozását követelték, elérték a céljukat, azaz a zöld-fehér egylet néhány nap leforgása alatt ellehetetlenülhet. 
Az érzelmek ugyanis immár nem függetleníthetőek a csontszáraz üzleti megfontolásoktól: a nagy vagyon felett diszponáló Fotex-vezér a fentebb említett botrány, a gyűlölködés hatására kivonulófélben van az Üllői útról, ám a rá jellemző módon igencsak szűkszavúan kommunikál ez ügyben a külvilággal. Sarkosan fogalmazva: igazán pontosan senki semmit nem tud a szándékairól. Még Furulyás János is tanácstalan kissé, aki mint a Ferencváros elnöke gyakrabban beszél és tanácskozik az üzletemberrel, és aki most mégsem állíthatja biztosan, hogy tudja, mit hoz a jövő. E homályban kell tapogatózni – derült ki azon a sajtó-háttérbeszélgetésen, amelyet péntekre hívott össze az FTC elnöke az Üllői úti klubház irodájába, és amely tájékoztató volt hivatott fellebbenteni a fátylat néhány részletről. 
Az ügy – szögezzük le gyorsan – néhány ponton zavarosnak tűnhet a sportüzlet ügyeiben járatlanabb, a labdarúgást inkább a gyakorlati, semmint a verbális szinten élvező futballrajongó számára, azonban a lényeg Furulyás János tájékoztatója alapján egy mondatban megfogalmazható: a Várszegi Gábor nevével fémjelzett Fotex Rt. addig semmiképpen sem vonulhat ki az Üllői útról, míg a július 21-én esedékes harmadik 600 millió forintos részletet nem utalja át, úgy, ahogyan azt a két évvel ezelőtt a hónapra pontosan ilyenkor megkötött szerződésben leírták. 
A többi részletkérdés. 
Azaz, dehogy is az. 



Két esztendô krónikája tömören: egy üzlet kezdete – és vége? 

Villámcsapásként érkezett a hír szűk két esztendeje: a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatát működtetô kft. többségi tulajdonosa a Fotex Rt. lett. A rendkívül nehéz anyagi helyzetben lévô, a futballcégben százszázalékos tulajdonrésszel bíró klub a csapat eladásával kívánta stabilizálni financiális helyzetét. Bár korábban az angol World Sport Solutions, a szintén brit IMS, itthonról pedig a Magyar Labdarúgóliga(!), valamint az OTP is vételi szándékkal jelentkezett a zöld-fehéreknél, a befutó végül a Várszegi Gábor nevével fémjelzett Fotex Rt. lett. 
Nos, most szinte napra pontosan a két évvel ezelôtti (július 21.) szerzôdések szignálása után a cégóriás, valamint elnök-vezérigazgatójának részleges vagy teljes kivonulásáról cikkezünk. 
Nézzük, hogy mi történt 2001-tôl napjainkig. 

2001. július 19.: Rendkívüli elnökségi ülés keretében Furulyás János, a Ferencváros elnöke bejelentette, hogy az FTC labdarúgócsapatát működtetô kft. többségi tulajdonosa a Fotex Rt. lett. A futballcégben szerzett 80 százaléknyi részesedésért a vevô 2.4 milliárd forintot fizetett. Az rt. vállalta, hogy három év alatt négy részletben utalja át az összeget. A kérdésre, miszerint nem tart-e attól, hogy az új tulajdonos nem tetszik majd a szurkolóknak, Furulyás János úgy válaszolt: „Ha megy a csapatnak, senkit sem érdekel, ki a tulajdonos…” 

2001. július 20. „A túlélés volt a tét” – nyilatkozta lapunkban az üzlet megkötésének másnapján Furulyás János. Voltak, akik már akkor sem osztották az elnöki véleményt, a reálisan gondolkodó többség megnyugvással konstatálta, a Fradi-szimpatizánsok egy része viszont kétkedve fogadta a hírt, többen attól tartottak, hogy mivel a Fotex elnök-vezérigazgatója az MTK-nál is érdekelt, a két patinás klub a közeljövôben fuzionál. Az „elégedetlenek” az említett napon tüntetésre készültek az Üllôi úti székháznál, ám a hirtelen lezúduló esônek, valamint Szeiler Józsefnek (még mint ügyvezetô) egy beszélgetés során – akkor még – sikerült lecsillapítania a kedélyeket… 

2001. július 21.: Az üzlet megköttetett: a Fotex-székházban aláírták az adásvételi és a szindikátusi szerzôdést, annak mellékleteit, valamint a társasági szerzôdést is, ám az adásvételnek volt még egy feltétele – az FTC küldöttközgyűlésének is rá kellett bólintania a bizniszre. 

2001. július 26.: A futballcsapat elsô BL-selejtezôjét (FTC–Hajduk Split 0–0) követô napra összehívott rendkívüli közgyűlésen a küldöttek egyhangúlag (69:0) szavazták meg a Fotex–Fradi frigyet. 

2001. július 27.: „Magyarországon a Ferencvárosban van a legnagyobb üzleti lehetôség, ezért megkerestem a klub vezetôit. (…) A Hungária körút után az Üllôi úton is szeretnék felépíteni egy olyan csapatot, amit a magamének érezhetek. (…) Engem ebben az üzletben semmi más nem érdekel, mint hogy megtérüljön a befektetés, jó csapat legyen az Üllôi úton, ami által a magyar futball is elôreléphet” – nyilatkozta az üzlet elôzményeit – utóbb vágyait – illetôen a lapunknak adott exkluzív interjúban Várszegi Gábor. 

2003. május 30.: Az FTC–DVSC-MegaForce 0–0 – botrány az Üllôi úton. Magukról megfeledkezett elemek antiszemita rigmusokat üvöltve követelték Várszegi Gábor – azaz a Fotex Rt. – kivonulását a Ferencvárosból… 




Fontos tudni például, hogy Furulyás János miért éppen most gondolta úgy, hogy mindezt bejelenti… Nos, a klub elnöksége még szerdán úgy döntött, hogy a vésztanácskozásuk után a Várszegi Gábornak elküldött levelükre megvárják a választ, azonban, ha a felvetéseiket csend fogadja, akkor felhatalmazzák a klubelnököt: beszéljen. 
És Furulyás János beszélt. 
Elmondta, hogy 2001-ben a 2.4 milliárd forintért eladott futball kft. nyolcvanszázalékos tulajdonrészének vételár-kiegyenlítése a megállapodás értelmében négy egyenlő részletben történhetett, azaz a Fotex Rt. 2001-től 2004-ig 600-600 millió forintot fizet évente. Az első két részlet befutott – mi több, ahogy egy jól prosperáló vállalkozáshoz illik, időközben törzstőkeemelés is történt, mégpedig 230 millió forint értékben –, azonban a Debrecen elleni mecs-cset követő botrány megroppantotta ezen olajozott együttműködést. A Fradi-elnökség nagy dilemmája immár tehát az, hogy vajon az adott határidőre – július 21-ére – megérkeznek-e forintmilliók, avagy a beharangozott kivonulás egyben azt is jelenti, hogy a Fotex-pénztárfiók végleg bezárt… 
És ha bezárt, az baj, mert per lehet az ügyből. 
Furulyás János most az újságírók körében elmondta: a megkötött szerződés fizetésre kötelezi a többségi tulajdonost. És bár még tíz nap van a szabott határidőig, a klubelnök nyomatékosította: ha elmarad a fizetés, akkor a jogi lépés következik. A bíróság előtti csatározásra azonban (amely per persze ezer szálon futhat, kezdve ott, hogy a pénz jár a Fradinak, folytatva ott, hogy a klubnak a törzstőkeemelés mértékében visszafizetési kötelezettsége lenne) Furulyás János nem gondol, mert mint mondja, igen korrekt a kapcsolata Várszegi Gáborral, és ahogyan olykor az öltözői miliőről diskurálni tudtak a felhőtlenebb napokon, úgy most is mindenki számára elfogadható egyezséget köthetnek a fizetés mikéntjéről és mértékéről. 
Mondhatnánk, enyhe presszió ez, hiszen az üzletember aligha gondolkodik másként, mint hogy korrektül megoldja a helyzetet, hiszen komoly gazdasági vonzata van immár az Üllői úti futballnak (részvények és részvényesek, Fradi-újság, sör, televízió, ezerféle zöld-fehér kegytárgy és még sorolhatnánk), azonban a kérdés ettől még kérdés marad: miképpen festhet Várszegi Gábor nélkül a futball és sportjövő a Ferencvárosnál? 
A focira adott Fotex-pénz ugyanis kamatozott, mégpedig úgy, hogy az – évi száz- százhúszmillió forint – a zöld-fehérek többi szakosztályának működését is segítette, emígyen nem mindegy, hogy július 22-én mire nyitják ki a szemüket a klub vezetői és sportolói: számolhatják a forintokat tovább, vagy pedig… 
Furulyás János azonban e pillanatban nem látja sötétnek a közeljövőt, és azt mondja, ha nem jön pénz, akkor a klubot támogató cégek, valamint a sportminisztériumtól várt összegek elegendőek lehetnek a működéshez, bár kétségtelen, hogy a pereskedés – és az azt megelőző kilencvennapos úgymond várakozási idő – sokkal több energiát emésztene fel, mint mondjuk újabb befektetőt találni a futballcsapatot működtető társasághoz. Várszegi Gábortól ugyanis nem csupán pénzt, hanem segítséget is vár a klub elnöksége, hogyha a Fotex elnöke valóban a búcsú mellett dönt, akkor az utódjára tegyen javaslatot. 
Ez persze az Üllői úti elnöki irodában tapasztalható optimista hozzáállás, ám hogy Várszegi Gábor valójában mit akar tenni, az – a Fotex-székházból származó híreink szerint – a jövő héten kedden vagy szerdán derülhet ki, egy a Furulyás Jánoséhoz hasonló sajtóbeszélgetésen. Ilyesfajta ígérettel már bírt a sajtó, ám kétségtelen tény, az idő a fizetési határidőhöz közeledő Fotexet is sürgeti a döntéshozatalban, továbbá, két és fél hét múlva kezdődik a bajnokság, és az UEFA-kupában érdekelt csapat gazdasági és szakmai biztonsága még igencsak ingatag. 
A helyzet némiképp emlékeztet a két évvel ezelőttihez, csak lám, akkor Várszegi Gáborral együtt a Fotex Rt. megmentőként érkezett az Üllői útra, és Furulyás János akkoriban elégedetten mondhatta irodájában az újságíróknak: uraim, a pénz a széfben pihen…


----------



## Melitta (2003 Július 16)

A Fotex Rt. képviseletében Várszegi Gábor hangsúlyozta, hogy a Ferencvárosra szeretné bízni a végső döntést, azaz a többségi tulajdonos kivonulása az FTC elnöksége által választott forgatókönyv szerint zajlik majd.

Néhány elnökségi tagtól származó információink szerint három alternatívát ajánlott fel Várszegi Gábor az FTC-nek. Az első szerint Várszegi 130 millió forintot ad a szakosztályoknak, kivéve a labdarúgásnak, ám "cserébe" pár százaléknyi tulajdonrészt kér magának. A második variáns szerint Várszegi visszaadja az általa birtokolt 80 százalékos tulajdonrészt, viszont a jövőben nem fizet semennyit a Fradinak. A harmadik alternatíva szerint pedig a megemelt alaptőke 51 százaléka az övé marad, 29 százaléka a Ferencvárosé lenne, a maradék tulajdonrészre pedig befektetőt keresnének.

Várszeg Gábor ugyanakkor nem ijedt meg attól, hogy az FTC perrel fenyegetőzik, aminek a tulajdonos szívesen áll elébe, mert - mint elmondta - az UFA-val kötött szerződés miatt százmilliós nagyságrendű kár érte őt.

"Meghallgattuk Várszegi Gábor ajánlatait, s ennek fényében tanácskozunk pénteken" - mondta a távirati irodának Furulyás János, az FTC elnöke. "Igyekszünk olyan megoldást találni, amellyel a klub és a Fotex Rt. is jól jár."


----------



## Sz.János (2003 December 15)

Aki német. Lothar Mattheus. Hááááááááááááááááááááát, nem tudom! Kár, hogy nem aktív játékosként jött hozzánk. Akkor - talán - tudott volna valamit csinálni. Így - nem hiszem.... :angry:


----------



## anonim (2003 December 16)

johet ide az Atyauristen kapitanynak...
Akkor sem valtozik semmi!


----------



## Sz.János (2003 December 16)

> _Originally posted by anonim_@Dec 15 2003, 09:18 PM
> * johet ide az Atyauristen kapitanynak...
> Akkor sem valtozik semmi! *


 Ezzel egyetértek. És pont.


----------



## anonim (2003 December 16)

.


----------



## NagyNorbert (2004 Január 8)

Sziasztokkk !
Egy fecske nem csinal Nyarat !!!
Azert en meg mindig szurkolok nekik, elvegre Magyar vagyok !!!


----------



## beatrix13 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Mostmár az NB II ben van a Fradi!!
Szeptember 16-án jönnek Kecskemétre!!!!
Természetesen kint leszek!!!


----------



## beatrix13 (2006 Augusztus 7)

NB II-es a Fradi!!!!


----------



## beatrix13 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Szerintem semmi gond nem volt Matthausszal!!!!
Sőt!!!!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 7)

beatrix13 írta:


> Szerintem semmi gond nem volt Matthausszal!!!!
> Sőt!!!!


 
soha nem a kapitánnyal van a gond, hanem az érdekekkel! magyarországon nem a szövetségi kapitány irányítja a csapatot, hanem egy pénzügyi érdekekkel megáldott társaság! a kapitány csak kirakat ember, nincs komoly döntési joga! csak erről nagyon kussol a szakma!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 7)

Szervusztok4

Gyerekkoromban, jó 40 éve még létezett Dózsa-Fradi barátság a "mezei" szurkolók körében. Nekem is volt Fradista cimborám. Innen látszik, hogy én "lila" vagyok. Ma változott a világ. Már nem olyan nagy a barátság a haveri körökben, áruló aki lepaktál.
Én mégis azt mondom, gyerünk Fradi! Mielőbb Újpet-Fradi derbiket!!!


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

hajrá Fradi!!


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

úgy látom, nem pörög


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

a topik


----------



## hofero (2006 Augusztus 21)

Az nbII-es Fradika, az első 2 forduló alatt mexerzett 6 pontjával is csak a 2. (volt...) a villámrajtot vett Nyíregyháza mögött...
Azért írtam múlt időben, mert mint kiderült a Nyíregyháza mindkét megnyert meccsén (5:0 és 1:2) az utolsó tíz percben 4 EU-n kívüli idegenlégiós szerepelt... és az óvás után valszeg elveszik a 6 pontot.


----------



## hofero (2006 Augusztus 21)

... persze azt azért nem értem, hogy lehet ilyen gyermeteg hibát elkövetni egy edzőnek... azaz dehogynem értem!


----------



## Sándor 1982 (2006 Augusztus 22)

Aug.23-án pedig Putnok városában láthatja a Fradit az, aki kiváncsi rá.
Sándor 1982


----------



## Sándor 1982 (2006 Augusztus 22)

Aug. 23-án pedig Putnok városában láthatja a Fradit az, aki kiváncsi még rá. 
Sándor 1982


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 22)

csicsóka írta:


> Szervusztok4
> 
> Gyerekkoromban, jó 40 éve még létezett Dózsa-Fradi barátság a "mezei" szurkolók körében. Nekem is volt Fradista cimborám. Innen látszik, hogy én "lila" vagyok. Ma változott a világ. Már nem olyan nagy a barátság a haveri körökben, áruló aki lepaktál.
> Én mégis azt mondom, gyerünk Fradi! Mielőbb Újpet-Fradi derbiket!!!


 

Nekem is Újpest szurkoló volt a legjobb barátom... hogy mennyit ettük egymást anno..., azok a régi szép idők :4: :4: :4: 
HAJTÁ FRADI !!!


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 22)

mikigyerek írta:


> soha nem a kapitánnyal van a gond, hanem az érdekekkel! magyarországon nem a szövetségi kapitány irányítja a csapatot, hanem egy pénzügyi érdekekkel megáldott társaság! a kapitány csak kirakat ember, nincs komoly döntési joga! csak erről nagyon kussol a szakma!


 

most a eccer 1-etértek Veled miki   
ennek isszuk a levét mi szurkolók, de a játékosok is...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 22)

Sándor 1982 írta:


> Aug.23-án pedig Putnok városában láthatja a Fradit az, aki kiváncsi rá.
> Sándor 1982



Csak nem ott leszel?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 22)

Katalina írta:


> most a eccer 1-etértek Veled miki
> ennek isszuk a levét mi szurkolók, de a játékosok is...



és mikor nem?


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 22)

mikigyerek írta:


> és mikor nem?


háááá, arra mán énse emlékszek


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 23)

Sándor 1982 írta:


> Aug. 23-án pedig Putnok városában láthatja a Fradit az, aki kiváncsi még rá.
> Sándor 1982



PUTNOK (NB III) - FTC *1:1*


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 24)

csicsóka írta:


> PUTNOK (NB III) - FTC *1:1*


 
Ennek az égvilágon semmi jelentősége. Lehetett volna bármennyi az eredmény. Meghívták a Fradit és ők elmentek.


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 24)

Elevator Boy írta:


> Ennek az égvilágon semmi jelentősége. Lehetett volna bármennyi az eredmény. Meghívták a Fradit és ők elmentek.



A Fradi szempontjából természetesen nincs jelentősége, de a kiscsapat részéről igen. Egyébként a buli jellegét mutatja, hogy 20 perc után "teljes sort" cserélt a Fradi.

Üdv egy "dózsás"


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 24)

csicsóka írta:


> A Fradi szempontjából természetesen nincs jelentősége, de a kiscsapat részéről igen. Egyébként a buli jellegét mutatja, hogy 20 perc után "teljes sort" cserélt a Fradi.
> 
> Üdv egy "dózsás"


 
A kiscsapatoknak még mindíg nagy ünnep ha a Nagyok odalátogatnak.

Üdv egy Fradista.


----------



## Puderkapitany (2006 Augusztus 25)

Hajrá újpesti jégkorongcsapat éoléolé, volt itt minálunk Nidermájer , meg a másik, a fél ob1-enek sérülést okoztak, még szerencse, hogy ezek az újpestiek kemények voltak, és nem sérültek meg. Szerencse, hogy a csikiek már nem játszanak itt, mert akkor ők is biztos mondták volna, hogy ez nem hoki


----------



## Godfather (2006 Augusztus 26)

Sajnos a Fradi NBII-es. De remélem, hogy így is jó játékot fogunk tölük látni.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 26)

Godfather írta:


> Sajnos a Fradi NBII-es. De remélem, hogy így is jó játékot fogunk tölük látni.


 
A Fradi valóban NBII-s de a játékosok tudása az NBI-es.
És az edzőjük is az eggyik legjobb hazai szakember.


----------



## tibisten (2006 Augusztus 27)

*Fradi*

Halihó mindenkinek!


Ott voltam a fiammal együtt mind a három nb2-es meccsünkön - elég vegyesek az érzéseim. A nyitómeccs hangulata nagyon nyomott volt, a győzelmet meg csak kiszenvedtük. Szolnok fantasztikus volt, gyönyörű időben, ngyszerű rendezés mellett, viszonylag jó játékkal győzelem. A Makó ellen nem játszottunk jól, de ennyi is elég volt a jól és bátran küzdő csongrádiak ellen és a végére a szurkolásba is belejöttünk. Amúgy meg---mindent magunknak köszönhetünk, idióta és amatőr vezetés, soxor lélektelen és rossz játék, meg persze a szurkolók egy része is kritikán alulit teljesített, de az egész azért lehet(ett) ilyen, mert ez a közeg, amelyben a magyar foci vegetál, ezt teszi lehetővé és ezt viseli el.

Azért is Hajrá Fradi, Vai avanti napoletani!

Üdv:

Tibisten


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

ja én csak attól félek, hogy megszokják, hogy könnyen nyernek, és jövőre mikor visszakerülnek, nagy lesz a pofon. Pedig az nbI sincs a focivilág élvonalában, finoman fogalmazva...


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 27)

maxibee írta:


> ja Pedig az nbI sincs a focivilág élvonalában, finoman fogalmazva...


Igen,finoman fogalmazol


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 30)

Azért Hajrá Fradi


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 30)

E. Boy kösz a képeket


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 30)

Dejavu írta:


> E. Boy kösz a képeket


 
Nincs mit majd teszek még.
Mióta vagy Fradista??


----------



## szolo (2006 Szeptember 7)

maxibee írta:


> ja én csak attól félek, hogy megszokják, hogy könnyen nyernek, és jövőre mikor visszakerülnek, nagy lesz a pofon. Pedig az nbI sincs a focivilág élvonalában, finoman fogalmazva...


Most nagy az összefogás még pénz nélkül is, ez a dacszövetség egy darabig viszi előre a csapatot. Én nem is a jövő évi nb1-től féltem a fiúkat, hanem amásodosztályban is könnyen meg lehet fázni, néhány erőszakosabb kiscsapat ellen. Láthattuk néha, mit tesz az akarat a Magyar Kupa meccseken az úgynevezett "nagy" csapatok ellen. Persze szép lenne 100 %-osan nyerni a bajnokságot, de vár még ránk pl. a Nyíregyháza és a Békéscsaba is. Ott mindig kemény mérkőzéseink voltak a múltban.


----------



## lampard (2006 Szeptember 7)

Szolo, neked nem attól kell félned, hogy a Fradi nem nyeri meg az NBII-t, hanem, hogy az UEFA a pereskedés miatt visszaminősíti a III. osztályba.


----------



## szolo (2006 Szeptember 8)

Az UEFA nem minősíthet vissza senkit, mert ez magyar belügy. Ők a szövetséget riogatják, Kisteleki pedig példát akar statuálni. Lassan nem lehet követni, hogy éppen melyik per, fegyelmi folyik, csak éppen pénz nem lesz semmiből. Teljes a káosz. Egy eredménye lett az egésznek, hogy összekovácsolódott a Fradi-tábor.


----------



## lampard (2006 Szeptember 9)

Na, de meddig tart? Amíg nem jön az első kudarc. Sokan (műszurkolók) csak a siker esetén vannak a csapat mellett, pedig rossz passzban gyakran van az ember, focicsapat is stb., és ekkor is ki kellene tartani. Azért nem értem az FTC-t a pereskedés miatt, hisz már a lejátszott mérkőzések miatt úgysem lehet az idén NB1-es, az NBII-t pedig megnyeri, tehát már így is, úgy is ott lesz ebben az évben, akkor miért utáltatja meg magát még több emberrel, hogy ő olyan érinthetetlen kiskirálynak hiszi magát, akit még a szellő sem fújhat meg, ha ő nem akarja.


----------



## szolo (2006 Szeptember 11)

A pereskedés is a pénzről szól. Az elmaradt szponzori pénzek, az nb1-es tv közvetítési jogdíjak miatt annyi kártérítésre számítanak, ami elég lenne az elmaradt prémiumokra. Másrészt pedig dacból is harcolnak, mert mindenki tudja, hogy szinte mindenütt tartoznak a klubok, csak másutt jobb volt az adminisztráció. Aki ügyesebben hamisít, az benn marad, aki bevallja a problémáit azt kizárják.


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 11)

Szerintem, ez csak jót tett a fradinak,a másodosztályos meccsekre többen mennek ki,mint tavaly,-mert nyer a csapat
egy klubnak aki történelme során csak az első osztályban játszott,muszály megmutatni,hogy nem adja fel.
Évtizedekig elmondhattuk,hogy minket nem vertek meg a brazilok soha.aztán jött Mattheus és tessék már csak kronológia,de az élet nem állt meg, mindenki tovább megy, aki nem áll be a sorba az.....


----------



## mofli (2006 Szeptember 21)

En a Fradinak szurkolok csak az a baj hogy ez a foci mart csak a penzrol szol


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 12)

Az erdélyi emberkéknek a magyar klubcsapatok közül a Fradi ugrik be elsőként.Hajrá Zöld-fehérek!


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Hajrá Fradi ,hajrá csajok!A kézis lányok ujra nyertek és ez nagyon jó dolog!!!!


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 24)

Egy biztos. az NBII-nek jó,hogy a Fradi lecsúszott, végre néhány mérkőzésen sokan vannak! a szolnokin is rendőrnek kellett a forgalmat irányítania, amire régen volt példa! + a játékosoknak is van motiváció, mind két oldalról.


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 24)

Martoni írta:


> Egy biztos. az NBII-nek jó,hogy a Fradi lecsúszott, végre néhány mérkőzésen sokan vannak! a szolnokin is rendőrnek kellett a forgalmat irányítania, amire régen volt példa! + a játékosoknak is van motiváció, mind két oldalról.



Szerintem is most a jegybevételük sokkal nagyobb mint amikor a profiban voltak

De ahogy elnézem a hazaikat, még nagyon nehéz a seggük, ezért aztán kicsiket ugranak, valahogy beton kemény a sípcsontju s a labda lepattanik mindjárt és fejben a leglassúbbak Hová jutottunk?


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

Egy csapat van csak Nyugaton a Rába ETO!!!
A fradinak meg ott a helye, ahol most van.


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

A fradi jövőre bajnok lesz....
Majd meglátod


----------



## lampard (2006 November 3)

Lehetséges, hogy bajnok lesz jövőre a Fradi, de az a kérdés, hogy hol. 
Ugyanis ha megnyeri most a II. osztályt (és nincs sok kétségem afelől, hogy megnyeri), és visszakerül az NB1-be, az még nem jelenti azt, hogy automatikusan megfelel pénzügyileg. Valaki itt korábban olyanra hivatkozott, hogy biztos a többiek is így, meg úgy ..., meg dacból stb., hát ez a felfogás a legnagyobb butaság, hisz a bűnöző sem mondhatja, hogy csak akkor tartóztathatják le, ha a többi bűnözőt is elfogták, valamint a többiek működnek, nem tudok róla, hogy feljelentették volna a csapatokat ki nem fizetések miatt. 
Egyébként dicséretes a Fradi részéről a jókékonysági mérkőzés, amelyet az olaszliszkai tanár családjának javára rendeztek. 
Hajrá Loki!


----------



## szolo (2006 November 3)

ROLIUS, te mindenben tévedsz.

1. A Fradinak nem ott van a helye, ahol most játszik, hanem az NB1 dobogóján.

2. Nyugaton több csapat is van, és különbek mint az ETO. 
Például: ZTE, Fehérvár


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 5)

Mióta NB2-es az FTC nincs egy igazi vérbeli rangadó az NB1-ben.
Egy FTC meccsen 10000 szurkoló van,kb annyi mint egy egész NB1-es fordulóban. A FERENCVÁROS nélkül szintelen az élvonal.


----------



## pitti (2006 November 6)

Elnezest kivanok, de en pendeles kolok korom ota Vasas drukker votam....


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 6)

Frank City Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## torrr (2006 November 7)

beatrix: én ugy vagyok vele, hogy ha magyar foci akkor nem. sajnos nincs magyar foci amugy a fradi nem rossz, de én inkább kézilabdapárti vagyok. hajrá szeged


----------



## lampard (2006 November 8)

Azért azt látni kell, hogy a legnépszerűbb sportág még mindig a foci, gondolom a vezetők ezért élnek meg még mindig olyan jól belőle még akkor is, ha a játék nem is a legszínvonalasabb.


----------



## Gabizita (2006 November 8)

sasi1 írta:


> A fradi jövőre bajnok lesz....
> Majd meglátod


a vak is azt mondta , es sosem la'tta meg


----------



## torrr (2006 November 8)

nincs magyar foci!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 8)

Azért ez így nem igaz, hogy nincs magyar foci, hiszen, igaz, hogy kicsit sárga, és kicsit savanyú, de a mienk. 
egyébként most épp Kanada ellen mutathatja meg a válogatott mit tud, hisz november 15-én barátságos mérkőzést játszunk.


----------



## torr (2006 November 8)

lampard írta:


> Azért ez így nem igaz, hogy nincs magyar foci, hiszen, igaz, hogy kicsit sárga, és kicsit savanyú, de a mienk.
> egyébként most épp Kanada ellen mutathatja meg a válogatott mit tud, hisz november 15-én barátságos mérkőzést játszunk.


 
így van. a magyar foci sárga, savanyú. de kicsit durva megfogalmazás, hogy mutatja meg. hisz nincs mit megmutatni sajnos. kikapunk.


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 9)

pitti írta:


> Elnezest kivanok, de en pendeles kolok korom ota Vasas drukker votam....



milyen szep is volt, 
Farkas, Meszoly, Bene 
akkor meg volt foci


----------



## Mariskam (2006 November 9)

Zold zaszlok, zold sasok magasan szarnyaljatok. Segit nektek a hajra fradi, ezt a meccset (is) a fradi nyeri! A Fradi orok!!!!!!!!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 9)

Mivel ez válogatott mérkőzés lesz, így nem igen tudja megnyerni a Fradi, de a legközelebbi NBII-es meccsét megnyerheti.


----------



## barna1 (2006 November 9)

Lampard, nagyon klassz a logód  Vettem a fiamnak egy Chelsea mazt (Lampard, 8-as) azóta vagyok Chelsea drukker.
A Fradiról: állítólag sikerül pénzt szerezni és akkor megússzák a még további "lesorolást". 
Mindenesetre nekem nagyon kedves volt, hogy a magyar sportéletben a Fradi volt, akinek eszébe jutott, hogy kellene valahogy segíteni a meglincselt pedagógus árváin. Le a kalappal!!! Azok a "vandál" szurkolók talán nem is olyan vandálok? Október 23-ról egy gigantikus lukas zászlóval emlékeztek meg, majdnem egészen beterítette a lelátót. Bizonyos téren lehetne emberséget tanulni ezektől a gonosznak kikiáltott szurkolóktól, nem?


----------



## Fokifriss (2006 November 9)

*Hajrá Budafok!*

Szombaton az Üllői útra látogat kedvenc csapatom! Remény nincs, de hit az van, hajrá Budafok!


----------



## papocska (2006 November 23)

A párom azt mondja hogy itthon is vannak,nagyon jó játékosok akik megállják-megállnák a helyüket bárhol a világban,és bármely válogatott ellen!
Sajnos a vezetőség nem tudja hogy mit és hogyan kell csinállni!
Nagyon mérgelődött amikor a Matheuszt elküldték,sem esélyt sem időt nem adva arra hogy összerázza a csapatot!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 23)

Talán a magyarok magyar közönség előtt stresszesek lesznek, talán lelkiekben nem állunk megfelelő szinten. 
Valószínűleg ennek oka a gazdasági helyzet is, mert mindig a pénzre vezetik vissza, hogy miért nincs jó foci. és ha az embereknek nincs elég pénze meccsre járni, akkor nem tud miből gazdálkodni 1-1 klub. Külföldön 30-70 ezer ember is el tud menni mérkőzésre, itt az 5000 már jónak számít. Tudom van tőlünk szegényebb ország is, de valamiért ott egy-egy gazdagabb ember jobban áldoz egy klubra, játékosokat vesz, és ha egyszer valahogyan megindul valamelyik nemzeti kupában, onnan már könnyebb felfelé kapaszkodni.


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 23)

Fokifriss írta:


> Szombaton az Üllői útra látogat kedvenc csapatom! Remény nincs, de hit az van, hajrá Budafok!


Nemsokára Sátoraljaújhelyben is fociznak, de nem néztem meg a plakáton a dátumot


----------



## lampard (2006 November 23)

Barna1, ha érdekel a Chelsea logói, megnézheted a Fotógalériában, hogy 100 év alatt hogy alakultak. 
Holnap reggel a Duna TV sportblokkjában úgy tudom Dámosi Zsolt lesz, biztos friss híreket mond a Fradiról.


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 24)

lampard írta:


> Talán a magyarok magyar közönség előtt stresszesek lesznek, talán lelkiekben nem állunk megfelelő szinten.
> Valószínűleg ennek oka a gazdasági helyzet is, mert mindig a pénzre vezetik vissza, hogy miért nincs jó foci. és ha az embereknek nincs elég pénze meccsre járni, akkor nem tud miből gazdálkodni 1-1 klub. Külföldön 30-70 ezer ember is el tud menni mérkőzésre, itt az 5000 már jónak számít. Tudom van tőlünk szegényebb ország is, de valamiért ott egy-egy gazdagabb ember jobban áldoz egy klubra, játékosokat vesz, és ha egyszer valahogyan megindul valamelyik nemzeti kupában, onnan már könnyebb felfelé kapaszkodni.



Mibe kerul egy belepo manapsag egy meccsre?


----------



## parakomedi (2006 November 24)

Fradi volt, Fradi lesz, mig a földön ember lesz... Ezzel a Dámosyval talán megmozdul valami. Úgy tűnik, egész elfogadható tervei vannak a Fradi megmentésére.


----------



## papocska (2006 November 24)

Pontosan nem tudom mennyi egy jegy,de szerintem minimum 3-5000 ft körül mozog!
Igaz lehet hogy a Magyar közönség előtt stresszesen játszanak a fiúk,mivel teljesítményorientálltak lettek!!
A párom ( ifjusági labdarúgó edző volt 4évig egy állt. iskolában ) Szokott mérgelődni hogy,vannak olyan játékosok akik nem a saját posztjukon játszanak!Például a klubb csapatában védőt játszik valaki,a válogatottban meg középcsatárt!


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

Az biztos hogy a jegyárak sokat számitanak. Nálunk (románia) forintba kb 400 ft a legolcsóbb jegy. és sokan ki is mennek. de persze negyon kell hozzá befektető. de a legnagyobb gond a játékosokkal van. mert ők nem is akarnak többet mint amit tudnak. Lehet a magyar válogatottnak akármilyen edzője akkor sem csinál semmit. klub szinten kell elkezdeni mindent. de nem úgy, hogy a legpatinánsabb klubbot kizárják a másodosztájba.


----------



## papocska (2006 November 25)

Na igen!
Az is durva hogy van egy (vagy több) tehetséges gyerek,a komolyabb klubbok csak úgy szerződtetik le ha egy jólfizető befektető van mögötte!
Nem egy ilyen esetről halottam,beszéltem szülőkkel!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 28)

Loki (Debrecen) meccsen voltunk már, a B középbe - álló helyre 700-800 Ft, ülő helyre attól függően, hogy milyen a rálátás a pályára, 1400-1800 Ft körül van a jegy ára, ami normál hazai meccsre vonatkozik, amíg nemzetközi szereplés van, ott drágábbak a jegyek. 
Ha 2-3-an mennek, és persze nincs mindenkinek kocsija, a megyéből autóbusszal, plusz a helyi járat oda vissza a jegyáron felül 2500 Ft, és még akkor egy csomag szotyit sem vettünk, amit a 70-75 ezer Ft-os (ami itt helyben van) havi fizetésből 2 hetente nehéz kigazdálkodni.


----------



## zoli1984 (2006 December 2)

blasz IV?


----------



## zoli1984 (2006 December 2)

bőgni tudnék!!


----------



## Tamás(Ottawa) (2006 December 5)

Üdvözlök minden Fradi drukkert Kanadában, és azokat is, akik máshonnan itt megfordulnak!

Mindenek előtt bemutatkoznék: Hámory Tamás vagyok Ottawából, és minden az alábbiakból felmerülő kérdésre nagyon szívesen válaszolok, s ha kell magyarázattal is szolgálhatok.

Mint tudjátok, a Ferencvárosi Torna Club *tagtoborzót* kezdett meg gondjainak enyhítésére. A tagok messzemenő jogokkal, többek között a klub működését is befolyásoló beleszólási joggal, rendelkeznek. A cél 30 000 tag, határidő: nyitott. A feladat teljesítése érdekében önállóan szervezkedő regionális központokat javasoltak. Az észak-amerikai régió összehangolásával engem bíztak meg. Ez a feladat nem egyszemélyes, ezért kérném, azon különböző provinciából itt olvasók jelentkezését, akik segíteni szeretnének.

További információt, a hét folyamán apránként, itt találhattok majd meg. Kérem hírdessétek barátaitok, ismerőseitek körében ezt a kezdeményezést!

Előre köszönöm türelmeteket, és esetleges jelentkezéseteket! 

Fradista üdvözlettel,
Tamás(Ottawa)


----------



## Melitta (2006 December 5)

Torontoban van Fradi Kontos Ferenc vezetesevel,van fiatalabb koruak is, nalunk jatszik kapusuk a Matyas pince zenesze.
Azt hiszem a masik nagyobb csapat a Vasas,a fiuk tobbet tudnak errol mondani.


----------



## sasocska (2006 December 11)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ebebeb><TD class=fl1 style="FONT-SIZE: 10px" colSpan=4>2006-12-07 12:36:47</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#fafafa><TD class=fn1 width="100%">*Győzelem az MLSZ ellen!*</TD><TD align=right></TD><TD align=right></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4 height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4>




Ma reggel 9 órakor kezdődött meg az a tárgyalás melyen klubunk *jogerősen megnyerte* a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elleni perét!

*A labdarúgó szövetség jogtalanul vonta meg tehát a licencet a Ferencvárostól!*

Klubunk vezetői a további jogi lépéseket a napokban gondolja át és tájékoztatja a Ferencváros szurkolóit és a közéletet.

Idézet az elnökség mai közleményéből:

_"a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetséggel szemben minden fórumon bebizonyosodott a Ferencváros igaza, legyen szó a fegyelmi bizottságról vagy a polgári bíróságról. Azaz összességében jogellenes volt a Ferencváros kizárása az első osztályú labdarúgó-bajnokságból, illetve a Ferencváros jogszerűen fordult jogorvoslatért a polgári bírósághoz."_

*...Meglátjátok visszatérünk,
és csapatunk bajnok lesz!*
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4 height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=right></TD><TD class=fl1 noWrap align=middle colSpan=2>Szerző: _Grini_Stormy</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## lampard (2006 December 12)

A bíróság nem azt mondta ki, hogy jogtalan volt a kizárás, hanem az nem volt szabályos, ahogyan kizárták. az a vacillálás, hogy egyszer ki, mégse, mégis kizárják stb. A bíróság azt nem vizsgálta, hogy az első osztálynak egyébként megfelelt-e a Fradi.


----------



## tomeeeboy (2006 December 18)

A fradi megnyerte a pert jogelenes volt őket kizárni az NB1-ből.
Most várom a folytatást. Az MLSZ vesztett. Most jönnek majd a nagy csaták.


----------



## tomeeeboy (2006 December 18)

amúgy a kedvenc magyar csapatom a FRADI. Remélem az MLSZ megkapja méltó büntetését.


----------



## zolikv (2006 December 25)

Azért egy kicsit kétélü penge ez az MLSZ el való pereskedés. Mert ezt mindkét fél megszívhatja. Amúgy FRADI drukker vagyok én is. És mélyslgesen felháborított a kizárás. Most örülhet Kisteleki. A legnagyobb magyar klubb a másodosztályban játszik, a válogatott meg Máltától is kikap. Azért ez már nagyon nagy túlzás.


----------



## alladin (2006 December 25)

Magyarországon nincs is foci.Nem tudnak focizni.
Ha szép meccset akarok látni,akkor a sport adot nézem,vagy kimegyek a megyei szintre és azt nézem meg.


----------



## puci (2006 December 25)

Fradi szurkoló vagyok Bp-ről és nagyon sajnálom a csapatomat, hogy ide került.DE remélem fogunk még örülni a fradi sikereinek. Puci


----------



## Alexanderbacsi (2006 December 25)

Először tanuljanak meg elszámolni a "nagy pénzekkel" utána focizzanak.


----------



## szolo (2006 December 27)

Eddig az új vezetés is csak nyilatkozni és ellenségképet rajzolni volt képes. Pénz még mindig nincs. Naponta változik a "felszámolni-megmaradni" játszma. Félő, hogy a most toborzott tagok pénze is kárba vész, ha a nagy zsák lyukas marad. Ezért megy nehezen az egész, mert nincs bizalom.


----------



## Pemzli (2006 December 27)

Akik elsikkasztották a nagy pénzeket azok nem lesznek elszámoltatva?!


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 3)

Puci azt írja, hogy fogunk még örülni a Fradi sikereinek. Én az NBII-ben is örülök a Fradi sikereinek. 
A Fradinak most sincs egy fillérje sem, akkor miből akar NBI-es lenni?
Félre ne értsétek Fradi drukkerek, én nem örülök a kizárásnak, de csak azért nem kizárni, mert ő az a bizonyos "nagyisten" Fradi, ezt képzelni túlzás.


----------



## gyulaur (2007 Január 28)

....fradi 2007,jo vicc


----------



## gyulaur (2007 Január 28)

...Hajra Fradi!!!!..na ez csak vicc volt


----------



## gyulaur (2007 Január 28)

..penzt nem er a jatekuk az biztos


----------



## gyulaur (2007 Január 28)

Jo ejszakat !!!


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 29)

Azzal nem értek egyet, amit gyulaur írt, hogy nem ér pénzt a Fradi játéka, mert vannak tőlük gyengébb csapatok, akik kapnak pénzt (akár jegybevételre gondolunk vagy bármi másra), csak korábban nagyon el lett valami szúrva a Fradinál, és még nem találták meg a kivezető utat. 
Kívánom, hogy minél előbb sikerüljön. Mondom ezt NEM Fradi drukkerként. 
Hajrá Loki!


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Február 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Elvileg lesz megoldás a Fradinál, legalább is azt mondta egy sport közgazdász, mert valamilyen tervet készített, hogy csak üzemeltetni fogják a klubbot és nem eladni. Remélem igaza lesz az emberkének és kilábal a magyar foci legsikeresebb klubbja a gondokból! Mert azért ne feledjük, hogy melyik csapat jutott be a BL és UEFA kupa csoprtkörbe!!!
HAJRÁ FERENCVÁROS!


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 14)

vgabesz66, úgy legyen, ahogy mondod, lábaljon ki a Fradi a válságból, és várjuk őket Debrecenben egy jó mérkőzésre. Csak már előre sajnálom, hogy itt ki fognak kapni, na, de a 2. hely meglehet majd az NBI-ben.Azt nem mondom, hogy a Borsodi Ligában, mert akkor már nem így fogják hívni, de akkor is hajrá Loki!


----------



## Zétény (2007 Február 15)

Sziasztok, a mai Nemzeti Sportban van egy cikk arról, hogy fogják talpra állítani a klubbot. Én attól félek, hogyha megint bejön egy csomó pénz a csapathoz, ahelyett, hogy a biztos jövőt építenénk, elfolyik a pénz a napi dolgokon. Így volt ez a BL szereplésért kapott pénzzel, meg a Várszegi érában is.
http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=133896


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 15)

Elolvastam a Fradiról szóló cikket, hát azt mondom, ne a fedett stadionról álmodozzanak egyelőre, hanem rendezzék az adósságaikat. 
Ha az egyszerű ember hitelt vesz fel pl. egy árucikkre, előbb azt kell rendezni, és utána újabb dolgot vásárolni. (mármint ha nem gazdag). Aztán mindig számítani kell váratlan dolgokra, meg nem tervezett kiadásokra (főleg a mai "megszorítós" napokban), és már az is jó lesz, ha nullára futnak ki adósság szinten.


----------



## Zétény (2007 Február 15)

igen, jó a meglátás, sokkal jobb lenne a magyar foci, ha egy csomó "egyszerű ember" analógiát alkalmaznánk, és nem csak a hitel-felvételre és rendezésre.


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Február 20)

Hali!
Mostmár lehet, hogy nem folyik el a pénz, mert már Furulyást elküldték! Ő azért elág sok zsetont kivett a klubból! 
Remélem a magyar kupában tovább jutnak a Vasas ellen, aminek azért van esélye. Hajrá FRADI!


----------



## Olga (2007 Február 20)

helló


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 21)

Vgabesz, a pénz bizonyára nem folyik most már el a Fraditól, mert már nincs, ami elfolyhatna. Ezért küszködik az FTC, mert nincs egy fillérje sem.


----------



## Dudus111 (2007 Február 22)

Hajrá!


----------



## Ace88 (2007 Február 23)

Nem tudom miért kell a Fradit tönkretenni. Nagyon felháborító, ami velük történik. A hírek szerint akár a Budapesti ligába is hátrtehetik őket, ami egy 5. osztályú ligának felel meg. Na, amióta a Fradi a II. ligában van és Magyarország Máltától kikapott, nem követem a magyar focit. Egy olyan csapatot hátratenni, ahol Gera, vagy Tőzsér erőre kapott, kész botrány. A nemzetközi magyar focira meg csak annyit, hogy 54-től csak lefelé megyünk. Na, azért volt egy kis felugrás így az utóbbi években, de máltától kikapni...szégyen.


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Február 26)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Rapid Wien - FTC 1-2
Hajrá Fradi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfi (2007 Február 26)

Sziasztok!
Ez egy nagyon jó topic!
HAJRÁ FRADI!
Rapid ellen teljesítettünk, de a REAC ellen miért nem? Ez egy nyított kérdés!
A vasas ellen tovább fogunk jutni, mint a többin is! Az MK a kezünkbe lesz!
Süvít a labda
a hálóba tartva
HajrÁ hajrá FTC


----------



## szolo (2007 Március 6)

Nem az edzőmeccsek eredményeiből kell mély következtetéseket levonni.
Jászapáti ellen kell győzni szombaton, aztán tovább hétről-hétre. Meg persze minél tovább a kupában. Egyébként a Rapid is vezetett, amíg nem a tartalékcsapat játszott.
Hajrá Fradi, irány az NB1.


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 6)

Reméljük a legjobbakat: Magyar Kupa, sok pénz, NB1!!!
Hajrá Fradi!


----------



## Latife (2007 Március 7)

Van itt valaki aerobik imádó??


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 9)

Latife, ez a Hajrá, Fradi stb., topic, de nyiss egy aerobikosat, ha azt szeretnéd. 
vgabesz66, azt írod, Magyar Kupa, NB1, sok pénz. Érdekes, akik ma az NBI-ben vannak, nem ezt mondják. Vagyis mindig a pénz hiányzik mindenkinek, itt sem dőzsölnek a csapatok, úgyhogy mindig a másikról hisszük, hogy annak semmi gondja, csak pénze.


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 20)

Hahó!
lampard: nem minden cspat van pénz szűkében, nézs meg a Debrecent, Kispestet, MTK-t, de végül is igazad van a csapatok nagy része pénzhiányban szenved!


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 20)

Ja és Hajrá FRADI!!!


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Lothar Mattheus csodát tudott volna tenni a magyar csapattal, ha nem kényszerítik a lemondásra. De sajnos nálunk mindenhoil hatalomharcok mennek, mindenki félti a másiktól a pozícióját.


----------



## medegy (2007 Április 14)

Egyetértek Ágival, itt csak az számit ki mennyit tud lenyúlni a foci által, és nem az hogy mit is kéne tenni, csinálni azért hogy végre nálunk is érdemes legyen kimenni a meccsre. Amúgy a Fradi a hétvégén kiapott a Kecskeméttől, Gelei lemondott....


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Régen volt már az, hogy Hajrá Fradi ! Sajnos az NBII is megterhelő lesz. Jó lenne már egy megmentő !!


----------



## Diogenes-45 (2007 Október 13)

Ma Kecskemét-Fradi! Hajrá KTE!


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

Diogenes-45 írta:


> Ma Kecskemét-Fradi! Hajrá KTE!


Már megy a Sport2-őn. Nekem is szimpatikus a KTE! Komoly munka folyik. Megérdemelné Kecskemét és Szolnok is az első osztályt! Az ottani labdarúgás-szeretők bizonyára sokan kijárnának meccsekre, a sikerekbe belecsömörlött budapestiek helyett...!


----------



## Diogenes-45 (2007 Október 13)

alberth írta:


> Már megy a Sport2-őn. Nekem is szimpatikus a KTE! Komoly munka folyik. Megérdemelné Kecskemét és Szolnok is az első osztályt! Az ottani labdarúgás-szeretők bizonyára sokan kijárnának meccsekre, a sikerekbe belecsömörlött budapestiek helyett...!


 

Félidő! Már 2:0-ra vezetünk az FTC ellen !! 

Igazad van, különösen azért, mert Bács-Kiskun megye fociszerető közönsége már régen megérdemelne egy NB-I-es csapatot. Reméljük, hogy végre fociváros lesz Kecskemét. Én ugyan csak ott születtem, jelenleg Kiskunfélegyházi vagyok.


----------



## Diogenes-45 (2007 Október 13)

3:0 Vincét kiállították. 

Meglesz ez a győzelem.


----------



## Diogenes-45 (2007 Október 13)

4 : 0 !!!!!!


----------



## isty (2007 Október 13)

GOOOL!! Magyarorszag-Malta 1-0 33.perc EB-selejtezo


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

Gratulálok Kecskemétnek és a Magyar válogatottnak egyaránt!
4-0, illetve 2-0!
Kettős győzelem!


----------



## alex53 (2007 Október 21)

Szánalmas ha azt látja az ember, hogy mi hozza lázba a hazai szurkolókat. A válogatott csak akkor jó, ha nincs felelőség a társaságon. A klub csapatok évről évre szégyenletesen szerepelnek, a nemzetközi kupákba. A játékosok külföldre menekülnek. Az utolsó olyan mérkőzés amin veszteni valonk volt. Utánpotlás szinten volt. Magyarország-Belorusszia 0-1 !!!!


----------



## loftung (2007 November 4)

hahaha fradika


----------



## Tamás(Ottawa) (2007 November 8)

Jelenleg beérném mecénás nélkül is... nekem a hozzáállással több bajom van, mint a pénztelenséggel. Mégis...
Hajrá Fradi!


----------



## dkihote (2007 November 8)

A játékosokat már évek óta össze-vissza szerződtetik az NB1-ben.
Nemigen hiszem, hogy kialakulhat jellemzően jó vagy rosz csapat mentalitás vagy hozzá állásbeli ekkora különbség.
A fejétől bűzlik a hal.
Bizonytalan háttér=>bizonytalan teljesítmény=>rosz eredmény
Hogyan lehetséges, hogy egy éveken keresztül jól teljesítő csapat kvázi hirtelen ilyen hosszan ilyen rosszul teljesítsen?
Hajrá magyar foci! Feltámadunk! Egyszer.


----------



## Tamás(Ottawa) (2007 November 9)

Lehet. Ellenben akad másutt is bizonytalan háttér, és mégis...
Azért nem ártana összehasonlítani a Fradi mai játékoskeretét a két-három évvel ezelőttihez. És akkor sem volt sokkal jobb az anyagi háttér.

A próféta beszéljen belőled!


----------



## kiruka (2007 November 9)

A Fradiban nagy bajok vannak, nem éppen lelkesednek a játékosok. Nincs meg a küzdés ami régen volt. Csúsztak másztak a labdákért. Kint voltam a KTE- Fradin de sajnos hamar feladták fejben.


----------



## macikoma (2007 November 14)

A legnagyobb szégyen ami az ország legnépszerűbb klubjával meg mertek tenni! Vérlázító! De reméljük leszünk még győztes BL selejtezőn az üllői úti katlanban!

HAJRÁ FRADI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 15)

A Fardiban működő viszályok nem kedveznek sem a sportnak, sem a csapatnak.
A focisták már másodosztályúak, a kézisek, bár bajnokok, ma már nem a legjobbak.

Remélem, összejön egy befektető és felvirágoztatja a csapatot, mert a FERENCVÁROS örök és nem hiányozhat az elit ligákból!


----------



## roland.kata (2007 November 17)

*Hajrá Fradis lányok!*

Hajrá Fradis kézis lányok!


----------



## tibcsoka (2007 November 22)

Hajrá Fradi !!!


----------



## sarvinjo (2007 December 8)

Lisztes a Fradiba?
http://www.samsungsport.hu/hir.php?id=29315


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 19)

Hajrá Fradi!Örökké kitartunk!


----------



## matel (2007 December 20)

macikoma miért mit mertek vele megtenni? Szerintem pont a saját vezetőiknek és döntéshozoiknak köszönhető, hogyott tartanak ahol. Ezt az összeesküvés elméletet nem nagyon tudom elhinni, hogy mindig és mindenki a Fradi ellen dolgozik.


----------



## afca (2007 December 20)

Senki nincs a Fradi ellen.A Fradi saját magának köszönheti az NBII.Amikor sok pénz állt a házhoz:Anderlecht,Grashoppers,,mind ,,elherdállták,,.Most meg telesirják az újságokat,hogy mindenki őket bántja.Érdekes mód semelyik csapat nem állt ki a Fradi mellett egy szóval sem amikor kizárták őket.Lehet,hogy azért mert ennyire közkedveltek?

Félre ne értsen senki.Én nem szurkolok semmilyen magyar klubcsapatnak.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 20)

afca írta:


> Senki nincs a Fradi ellen.A Fradi saját magának köszönheti az NBII.Amikor sok pénz állt a házhoz:Anderlecht,Grashoppers,,mind ,,elherdállták,,.*Most meg telesirják az újságokat,hogy mindenki őket bántja.Érdekes mód semelyik csapat nem állt ki a Fradi mellett egy szóval sem amikor kizárták őket.Lehet,hogy azért mert ennyire közkedveltek?*
> 
> Félre ne értsen senki.Én nem szurkolok semmilyen magyar klubcsapatnak.


Mit nevezel sírásnak?
Semelyik nem állt ki?Hogy tudott volna kiállni,amikor a klubok 80%-a nem indulhatott volna az első osztályban,ha olyan szigorúak Kistelekiék a többi csapattal is.Érdekes lett volna egy 3-4 csapatos nb1.Amúgy mindenki azt mondta,hogy jobb lenne nekik az nb1 a Fradival,mint nélküle.


----------



## afca (2007 December 21)

Látom sziven ütött amit irtam de nem rossz szándék vezérelt.A sirást arra értettem,hogy amikor kizárták őket minden újságban azt nyilatkozták,,őket jogtalanul zárták ki,,.Viszont el kell ismerni tényleg úgy néz ki mint ha valakinek szúrná a Fradi a szemét.De a tartozás az tartozás.Komolyabb csapatokat is kizárnának ha milliárdos tartozásaik volnának.Most fel van nekik adva a lecke.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 21)

És jogtalanul.Azóta már megállapították.Be is perelte a Fradi az mlsz-t,s meg is nyerte volna a pert,csak behódolt a vezetőség,mert mire megkapta volna a kártérítést,annak is csak a töredékét,addigra már nem lett volna Fradi.Szerintem erről elfeledkeztél,vagy nem is tudtál.
Természetesen nem gondolom,hogy a rossz szándék vezérelt!Félre ne értsd!Csak engem zavar,ha valaki nincs tudatában a valósággal(akár önhibáján kívül).Ezért kérdeztem vissza.
Amúgy pár klub anyagi helyzetét elnézve,nem lehetne ott az nb1-ben.Még Kisteleki is beismerte,hogy hibáztak,amikor engedték elindulni őket.Pedig ez nála nagy szó és ritka,mint a fehér holló!


----------



## afca (2007 December 22)

Most mi a helyzet a Fradi körül?Nálunk az újságok irnak hetet havat.Megvette valaki?


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 22)

2 érvényes pályázat volt,ugye.Az angol és a lengyel.Most tanakodnak,mert kiderült ugyanis, hogy a lengyelországi Echo Investment pályázata köszönőviszonyban sincs a pályázati feltételekkel. A meglehetősen optimistán jelentkező lengyelek rengeteg pontban tértek el a pályázati kiírástól. Valószínűnek tűnik, hogy ezt, a pályázati kiírásokhoz oly lazán kapcsolódó anyagot a KVI végül visszadobja, így ismét egyedül az angolok "versenyezhetnek" a stadionért, a területésrt, a klubcsapatért és annak jöv&otilde;jéért. 
Azonban az angol pályázat ismét nem sikerült teljesen tökéletesre, a hírek szerint a KVI hiánypótlást kér majd McCabe-éktől, így kétséges, hogy rendeződik az FTC anyagi helyzete - legalább elméletben - karácsony előtt.


----------



## afca (2007 December 22)

És mi igaz abból,hogy az Angolok először likvidállni szeretnék a pályát annak helyére üzletközpontot szeretnének és a mostani edzőpálya helyén volna a rendes pálya?Itt Szlovákiában felreppentek ilyen hirek is.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 22)

Ezt ilyen formában még nem hallottam.Nem gondolom,hogy ezt akarják.


----------



## geda88 (2008 Május 19)

most voltak nem rég nálunk jáccani barátságos meccset!hát az az igazság hogy a nézők nyolvan százaléka a fradinak szurkolt és nem a hazai csapatnak


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 19)

Van ilyen.


----------



## fabonyisrac (2008 Augusztus 15)

Remélem az angolok rendbe szedik klubot és ujra lesz normális Ferencváros!!


----------



## Bundy1984 (2008 Szeptember 30)

*Hajrá Fradi!*

HAJRÁ FRADI! A kupa már nem lesz meg , de feljutunk és megnyerjük az NB1-et is! HAJRÁ FERENCVÁROS!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 30)

Hajrá Fradi vagy hajrá törés zúzás????Ennek a Fradinak semmi keresnivalója nincs az NBI-ben.Nagyon jó helyük van az NBII-be.Még kb 10 évig ott is maradhatnának.Nevelés céljából


----------



## Bundy1984 (2008 Szeptember 30)

*Re:*

Igen ez tipikus! Tehát azért mert van 100-150 idióta aki balhézni megy ki, ezért minden Fradista olyan! Mert például én még egy Fradi meccsen se balhéztam! De azért köszi az álltalánosítást!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 1)

Bundy1984 írta:


> Igen ez tipikus! Tehát azért mert van 100-150 idióta aki balhézni megy ki, ezért minden Fradista olyan! Mert például én még egy Fradi meccsen se balhéztam! De azért köszi az álltalánosítást!


Olvasd el figyelmesen mit irtamNem általánositottam.De kitartok azmellett amit irtam.A Fradinak nincs semmi keresnivalója ,,egyenlőre,,az NBI-ben.


----------



## Bundy1984 (2008 Október 3)

*Fradi*

Szerintem meg nem ott a helye! Bárki bármit is mond a magyar focinak kell a Fradi! Mert például mióta az NB2-ben vagyunk, nagyobb lett a nézőszám mint az NB1-ben!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 3)

Bundy1984 írta:


> Szerintem meg nem ott a helye! Bárki bármit is mond a magyar focinak kell a Fradi! Mert például mióta az NB2-ben vagyunk, nagyobb lett a nézőszám mint az NB1-ben!


Mert a falusi csapatok szurkolói kiváncsiak a Fradira.Én láttam a 95-ös Fradit.Az jó csapat volt.A mostani a nyomába sem érhet.De hát ezekre is azt mondják,hogy FRADI.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)




----------



## meliske75 (2008 Október 10)

*I**genis Ferencváros nélkül nem létezhet futball! *

Még a Dózsa drukker ismerőseim is bevallották, hogy hiányzunk!!!!!!!!!
HAJRÁ FRADI!


----------



## kalove (2008 Október 12)

Ide dózsa oda dózsa de így baromi nehéz lesz feljutni hogy egy mtk 2-öt se birunk megverni...


----------



## Kócsújfalu (2008 Október 13)

Hát igen, amennyivel gyengébb az NB 2, az ottani csapatok annál lelkesebbek...


----------



## Snoopy88888 (2008 Október 21)

fradi jövöre már ismét nb1 es lesz  csak a fradi


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 28)

sziasztok. meg kell mondjam őszintén,egyáltalán nem szerettem a fradit.nem is láttam őket játszani,csak azalapján ítéltem meg amit hallottam a csapatról.De aztán megnéztem egy meccsüket,azóta rendszeresen drukkolok nekik.Megérdemlik hogy visszajussanak az NB1-be.Bár még bőven van mit erősödniük,de az NB2-őt már kinőtték,az tuti.
Szóval hajrá FTC !!


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 Október 28)

tibymester írta:


> sziasztok. meg kell mondjam őszintén,egyáltalán nem szerettem a fradit.nem is láttam őket játszani,csak azalapján ítéltem meg amit hallottam a csapatról.De aztán megnéztem egy meccsüket,azóta rendszeresen drukkolok nekik.Megérdemlik hogy visszajussanak az NB1-be.Bár még bőven van mit erősödniük,de az NB2-őt már kinőtték,az tuti.
> Szóval hajrá FTC !!




Szia tibymester !
Ezzel énis igy voltam nem láttam öket játszani de aztán kicsaltak egy meccsre
és azóta drukkolok nekik. Ez 1978-ban volt. Azóta kb 700 Fradi meccsen voltam. \\m/


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 29)

az igen.hát én nem tudom látogatni az összes meccsüket,de tvből illetve interneten meg ahol csak lehet nyomon követem őket.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 Október 29)

tibymester írta:


> az igen.hát én nem tudom látogatni az összes meccsüket,de tvből illetve interneten meg ahol csak lehet nyomon követem őket.


Régebben a Tatabánya állandó mumus volt. Többnyire bányász napon 
játszott ott a Fradi és álltalában kikaptak . Még az albert Flóriék is
megizzadtak ott.


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 1)

hát igen nem vagyunk mi rosszak egyáltalán,csakhát ugye a pénz nagy úr,főleg itt tatabányán,éshát nemrégiben az összes valamirevaló játékosunktól meg kellett válnunk,mert fokozatosan estünk le a 2.osztályba.gondolok itt hajdúra,akit az ujpest vett meg,és most a ZTE-ben van,vagy éppen Kouemaha,akit a Loki vitt el,de már külföldön van.Most lényegében a Tatabánya a 2.sorából épít fel egy első sort,ami kezd beválni.Viszont most a Bányász és a FTC között,hiába szerepel mind2 a 2.osztályban,szerintem osztálykülönbségek vannak.Nagyon megruházna minket a FTC


----------



## dgaboca (2008 December 21)

Már mindenkinek nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy a fradi kitiltása az nb1-ből nagyon lehúzta a magyar labdarúgást, a leggyenéb csapat is szinte telt házzal várta a fradit mindig.


----------



## Scooter1986 (2008 December 22)

bizony bizony hajrá magyarok, de én még mindig a DVSC mellett vagyok  ha nem baj ??


----------



## Allen (2008 December 29)

Igaza van dgabocanak. Bár szerintem legtöbb szégyenkeznivalója az MTK-nak van. Bajnokcsapat és hazai meccseken alig 500 néző. Hogy van ez? Ez a magyar futball?


----------



## kerecsen29 (2009 Január 2)

Hajrá-Hajrá Angyalföld!!!


----------



## Tamás(Ottawa) (2009 Február 19)

Akkor legyen ebben a hónapban is egy
*HAJRÁ FRADI !!*

Olvasd az Üllői129 oldalt!
Bár semmi közöm nincs hozzá, csak, ha napra kész akarok lenni, odajárok.

üdv...


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Sajnos a téli erősítések nem a legjobban sikerültek, de azért a jelenlegi kerettel is illik simán visszajutniuk az élvonalba, aztán nyáron lehet újabb embreket beépíteni a csapatba.


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Feljut a Fradi,de lesz közbe 1-2 baki,legalább is szerintem.


----------



## Ditke72 (2009 Március 12)

Fradi volt,Fradi lesz....Ha hagyják öket játszani és nem zülesztik szét a csapatot.Mert abban ,hogy idejutottak nagyon nagy szerepe volt a "vezérkarnak".Valakinek érdekében állt szétzüleszteni a fradit.De nem sikerül mert a FRADI még mindig az etalon!!!!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/327734"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/327734" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Tamás(Ottawa) (2009 Március 20)

Valamit tenni kellene már... mert tele a hócipő!!!

*Hajrá Fradi!!!*


link: http://ulloi129.wordpress.com/<wbr>2009/03/20/a-penz-szaga/

*A pénz szaga*

Avagy egyesek hatalomra vágynak.
Avagy mégis? Egyesek érzik és ezért hatalomra is vágynak?

Mint tudjuk, Kevin McCabe fizetett, mint egy katonatiszt, a Fradi futballja megmenekült. De vajon a többi szakosztály is túléli? Ez sajnos nem egyértelmű! Rieb György több fórumon elmondta, hogy az adósságok kifizetése után maradt az FTC kasszájában mintegy 500 millió Ft és a cél az, hogy ez mintegy “aranyfedezetként” ott is maradjon. A szakosztályok célja nem ennek felélése kell hogy legyen, hanem a felelős gazdálkodás, ezért jöttek létre az FTC többségi tulajdonlásával a szakosztályokat működtető Kft-k. Nagyon úgy tűnik azonban, ez egyeseknek nem tetszik. Információk szerint van az Üllői úton egy olyan kör, amely magát tősgyökeres fradistának vallva a jövő zálogát abban látja, ezt a fél milliárdot szét kell osztani, mert szerintük megérdemlik. Hogy utána mi lesz? Szerintük azon még ráérnek gondolkodni, bőven elég a pénz lehívhatóságáig. Ha baj van, majd az angolok megoldják, legalábbis szerintük. Ezt láttuk a múlt héten, amikor megzsarolták a Labdarúgó Zrt-t a védjegy ügyében. Az akció nem sikerült. Máris van új cél, megbuktatni a jelenlegi elnökséget és elnököt, akik ellenállnak ennek. Májusban közgyűlést tart az FTC, a 110 éves születésnap apropóján. A susmusok szerint ezek az erők rendkívüli tisztújítást is szerveznek. Ez lenne a XXI. század új erkölcse? Ez lenne az új erő? Ebben kell egyetérteni? 500 millió forint nagy pénz, de ha targoncával hordják el a Ferencváros házatájáról, minden jövőt építő cél nélkül, annak súlyos ára lehet: megszűnhet a 110 éves klub! Mindezt egyértelműen igazolja az angolok reakciója a védjegy próbálkozásra, ők nem fejőstehenek, ők kifizették, amit kértek tőlük, utólagos reklamációnak helyét nem látják. Fradisták! Legyünk résen! Ezt nem engedhetjük, szükségünk van a klubra, a többi szakosztályra is. Azokra viszont nincs, akik csak a pénz szagát szimatolják!

Időközben felhívtuk az egyik ide a blogra is író elnökségi tagot, aki az elnökségre vonatkozó titoktartási kötelezettsége miatt nem kommentálta értesüléseinket.


----------



## elmeember (2009 Március 22)

hajrá fradi


----------



## Pancsi (2009 Április 4)

*A hungaria-ferencvaros sport club toronto*

Sziasztok!Gyozott a Fradi Toronto -Socer-City-ben,pentek este!!!! 14:00-ra. 
Szombaton aprilis 04-en evado-balt rendez a ferencvaros a torontoi Magyar-Hazban.
840 St Clair Ave West 7;00orai kezdettel.
Aki csak tud jojjon el.

Belepojegy:Felnott$35.
Kedvezmenyes nyugdijasoknak:$30.
Tarcsunk ossze,hara fradi!!!!!!!!
Udv;mindenkinek.


----------



## misi44 (2009 Május 3)

*Feljutott a Ferencváros a labdarúgó NB I-be*


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 5)

Ez most zöld betűs ünnep lesz a naptárban? Nem kellett volna kiesni!


----------



## fagor (2009 Május 5)

Nem kiesett, hanem kizárták... ami alapján minden második csapatot ki lehettt volna zárni. No, mindegy.


----------



## fagor (2009 Május 5)

És most kiváncsi vagyok, mi lesz jövőre, vajon hol fog végezni a Fradi az NB1-ben?


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 6)

Fradi szurkolóként mondom, hogy ezzel a kerettel, ha nem erősítik meg !!!minőségi!!! játékosokkal, akkor a Fradi nem az aranyért, hanem legjobb esetben is a dobogóért fog harcolni! (Azért azt hozzátenném hogy Lipcsei Petivel a kezdőcsapatban szeretném újra az első osztályban látni a csapatot!)


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 13)

Paul Shaw bejelentette hogy marad a Fradinál! Nem csodálom, élete első bajnoki címe után....


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 21)

Pár év nélkülözés után a Fradi is visszatér az NB I-be, de kitudja, lehet hogy jobb volt neki a másodosztály, ott bajnokok lehettek. De majd jön az új, csilli-villi stadion és beckham.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 21)

Mindenképp erősíteni kell. Csak találgatni tudunk, hogy hol végezhet a csapat. De! Csakis a bajnoki cím lehet a cél egy Ferencvárosnak.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 21)

\\m/ :656:


----------



## zsolzsoo94 (2009 Június 18)

Hát igen...minden magyar csapat jó , én Honvéd drukker vagyok , de valójában inkább a Ferencvárost választanám ----HAJRÁ FRADI!!!


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

Lehet akkor gondolkodni, Honvéd vagy Fradi, elképzelhető újból lesznek kettősrangadók az NBI-ben. Augusztus 22-én az 5. fordulóban a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban akár Honvéd–Újpest és Vasas–FTC meccseket is láthat "egyszerre" a közönség. Ha lesznek ilyen meccsek (a kluboktól is függ), a 10. (Újpest-Fradi, Honvéd-Vasas) és a 15. (Fradi-Honvéd, Vasas-Újpest) fordulóban is lesz rá alkalom.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

A lényeg persze a fent is említett Újpest-Fradi, október 3-án. Így néhány év távlatából felértékelődik egy ilyen meccs, nem?


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Sitku Illést nem igazolja le a Fradi, sőt, egyelőre magyarokkal nem tervez, a pepsifoci.hu úgy értesült, hogy a jövő hétre eldől, hogy a Davison által kinézett angol játékosok, illetve a Sheffield-hálózatba tartozó légiósok közül ki kerülhet az Üllői útra. Úgy tudjuk, ezzel párhuzamosan „szünetelnek” a magyar játékosokkal, illetve azok klubjaival folytatott egyeztetések. 
Ugyanakkor Pölöskey Péter továbbra is az Üllői úton folytathatja pályafutását. A szombathelyi támadó eddig kölcsönben szerepelt az FTC-ben, most végleg a miénk lehet. 
A Fradi az első fordulóban éppen Szombathelyen játszik, ennyiből is érdekes lehet a dolog.
- Nemrégiben sikeresen egyeztettem Kóbor Lászlóval, a Haladás egyik tulajdonosával, így a fiatal csatár végleg hozzánk kerülhet. Bobby Davison ragaszkodott a tehetséges, remek felépítésű támadó leigazolásához. A játékossal is hamarosan egyeztetünk, várhatóan három éves szerződést kötünk majd vele - mondta Berki Krisztián vezérigazgató a sikeres egyeztetésről a 100%Fradinak.


----------



## fradipeti (2009 Július 7)

Ha bajban van a Fradi, bajban van az ország...visszalehet nézni a múltba(1995,vagy a Kinizsi korszak). Na most végre feljutottunk, jön az új remény, FTC az NB1-ben,Jobbik jövőre a parlamentben... lehet reménykedni


----------



## Comatorg (2009 Július 9)

Hogy az FTC ősztől az nb1-ben szerepel az mindenkinek jó. A jobbik a parlamentben? Majd kiderül.
De a remény hal meg utoljára.


----------



## Dravenx (2009 Július 12)

Csak a Fradi!


----------



## Mukesz (2009 Július 13)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=470 height=20>Boros Bánk Levente: A Fradi-szívről...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #789d5a" width=470 height=1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=470 height=5></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=470 height=5></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=470 height=200>„- Megváltozott-e a „fradizmus" tartalma az elmúlt években? Egyáltalán: más volt-e ez, mondjuk az ÉDOSZ-Kinizsi-korszakban, vagy a hetvenes-nyolcvanas években és most?
- Sajnos vagy szerencsére, már csak koromnál fogva sem élhettem át a Fradi megszüntetését is zászlajára tűző kommunista diktatúrát. Azok elbeszéléseiből, akik fradistaként élték meg az egypártrendszert, vagy annak idején az elnyomással szembeni ellenállás miatt csatlakoztak a Fradi-táborhoz, tudom, hogy milyen veszéllyel és egyben felelősséggel járt fradistának lenni a kommunizmus alatt. Meglátásom szerint napjainkra a fradizmus részben módosult, azonban alapjaiban és alapértékeiben nem változott, hiszen nem változhatott. Időtálló értékeken alapul, amit csak akkor lehet megszüntetni, ha az utolsó olyan embert is eltüntetik, aki még tudja, mit is jelent valójában a szó. Ezek az alapvető értékek: a közösség és a közösséghez tartozás, a hagyományok tisztelete és azok ápolása, a nemzeti kohézió valamint a felelősségtudat, amely minden fradista számára kötelezővé teszi a fradizmus átadását az utánunk jövő generációknak. Természetesen a globalizálódó és piacosított társadalmunkban a fradizmus is gyengült valamelyest, mint ahogy minden olyan intézmény, amelynek szilárd értékrendjét megkérdőjelezi korunk relativizmusa. Azonban a felnövő, nálam már fiatalabb generációkon is látom, hogy elkötelezettségük szilárd és tudatos, így a fradizmus továbbélése garantált." 
_(Részlet Dénes Tamás: A Fradi magyar, alapértékei sérthetetlenek című cikkéből, mely megjelent a Bács-Kiskun Megyei Online (www.BAON.hu) internetes oldalon.)_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 2)

*fradi.*

Azt hiszem ideje frissíteni a témát.Ma a fradi 4-1re verte a Zalaegerszeget.Elöször is szögezzük le nem szeretem a fradit vagyis azt ami körülvette öket de ma jo volt nézni a meccset.ű


----------



## kovi60 (2009 Augusztus 3)

*Ftc*

Váger itt az MB-I.Gyözelemmel kezdtünk.


----------



## Forger23 (2009 Augusztus 4)

A FERENCVÁROS visszakerűlt, oda, ahová mindíg is tartozott! A ZTE elleni meccsen óriási volt a hangulat és mindenki kitett magáért. "MEGJÁRTUK A POKLOT ÉS MAGUNKKAL IS HOZTUK ''ez állt a transzparensen. Nagyon remélem, hogy nem fognak sokat balhézni a szurkolók, sajnos a 16-os szektor sohasem nyugszik.

Kis ízelitő a szurkolásból:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSaHWY727f4


----------



## tonzy (2009 Augusztus 4)

Haligali mindenkinek 
Szerintetek hányadik helyre várható idén a Fradi ??? Szerintem most nincs rossz csapatuk


----------



## tonzy (2009 Augusztus 4)

Ma bemutatkozhat Rósa Dénes
Csapatunk kedden a Ligakupában folytatja szereplését, két győztes meccs után a Nyíregyháza lesz a harmadik ellenfél.
A hazai találkozón (18.00) bemutatkozhat Rósa Dénes, akinek már a bajnoki meccsekre is megvan a játékengedélye.

Szintén játszhat Carlos Alcantara, neki még ideiglenes engedélye van, de megvan az esély arra, hogy a bajnokira is megérkezzen az engedélye.

Bojan Mamic bemutatkozására még várni kell, neki egyelőre nem érkezett meg a játékengedélye.

Jó hír, hogy Csiszár Zoltán is bevethető már a jelek szerint kisebb sérülése után.


----------



## Falcon1989 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Szerintem a Fradi benn lessz az első 3ban


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

133 írta:


> Ha idén nem is lesz bajnok a FRDAI, de 100 év múlva is ott lesz,míg a többiekre csak a könyvekből emlékeznek!


 Mint tavaly és tavalyelőtt meg azelőtt......


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

Falcon1989 írta:


> Szerintem a Fradi benn lessz az első 3ban


 <TABLE class=tablazat_merkozes cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TH align=middle colSpan=3>Tabella</TH></TR><TR><TD align=middle>1.</TD><TD>Videotonhttp://www.fehervarfc.hu/</TD><TD align=middle>*15*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>2.</TD><TD>Újpest FC</TD><TD align=middle>*14*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="13%">3.</TD><TD width="71%">MTK Budapest</TD><TD align=middle width="16%">*14*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>4.</TD><TD vAlign=center>Győri ETO</TD><TD align=middle>*14*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>5.</TD><TD>DVSC TEVA</TD><TD align=middle>*12*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>6.</TD><TD vAlign=center>Lombard Pápa</TD><TD align=middle>*12*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>7.</TD><TD>Vasas SC</TD><TD align=middle>*12*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>8.</TD><TD>KTE-Ereco</TD><TD align=middle>*9*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>9.</TD><TD>Ferencvárosi TC </TD><TD align=middle>*9*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>10.</TD><TD>Nyíregyháza Spartacus </TD><TD align=middle>*8*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>11.</TD><TD>Kaposvári Rákóczi </TD><TD align=middle>*8*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=19>12.</TD><TD>Paksi FC</TD><TD align=middle>*8*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>13.</TD><TD>Zalaegerszegi TE </TD><TD align=middle>*7*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>14.</TD><TD>Diósgyőri VTK </TD><TD align=middle>*6*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=19>15.</TD><TD>Budapest Honvéd</TD><TD align=middle>*4*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>16.</TD><TD>Szombathelyi Haladás</TD><TD align=middle>*4*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Akkor ideje lessz összekapni magukat.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 21)

galropi írta:


> a fradi lessz a bajnok


Hol????NBIII??


----------



## green.girl (2009 Október 1)

Elég rég lett írva ebbe a témába. Én is szeretem a Fradit.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

A Fradit a játékosokon és a klubvezetőségen kivül csak a szurkolok tudják jobban lejáratni.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

Összeállhatna végre a csapat nem csak ámokfutókként kellene viselkedni a pályán.


----------



## jonagne (2009 November 15)

*Fradi*

A Fradinak nagyon meg kell változnia ha még akar valamit elérni a bajnokságban.


----------



## afca (2009 November 17)

Falcon1989 írta:


> Szerintem a Fradi benn lessz az első 3ban


 A Fradi a kiesés ellen fog küzdeni.Láttam a Honvéd elleni meccsüket.Nagyon messze vannak a focitól.Képzetlenek,nemtudnak labdát kezelni.Sok a baj a csapat körül.A múltból nemlehet megéllni!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Kiesni csak nem fognak,az nagy szégyen lenne.
Kiesni a bundagyanus csapatoknak kellene.


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

Shevchenko írta:


> Kiesni csak nem fognak,az nagy szégyen lenne.
> Kiesni a bundagyanus csapatoknak kellene.



így van az nagy szégyen lenne! nagyon sokat kellene változtatni a kereten. az ismerőseimnek azt szoktam mondani, hogy amikor "kiestek" az nbII-be akkor kellett volna a csapatot telepakolni fiatal tehetségekkel. lehet hogy akkor is 3 évig tartott volna mire feljutnak, de legalább most lenne egy összeszokott csapat!


----------



## Lowosan (2010 Január 4)

Kiesés nem lesz, de minőségi játékosok kellenének+magyar fiatalok. nem a sok külföldi játékos akik maximum valami amatőr ligában felelnének meg


----------



## szeps (2010 Január 22)

Most úgy tűnik, kezdenek erősíteni a Fradinál:
Csizmadia példáull biztosan erősítésnek számít. 
A többi zsákbamacska, de akár be is válhatnak.


----------



## saca22 (2010 Január 24)

az első 6-ban benne leszünk ez tuti sir Bobby már nincs itt ez sokat számit


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Hajrá FRADI!!! Jövőre tuti dobogós helyért küzdünk majd!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Monicomp Liga: hazai pályán nyert a FTC*
2010. 10. 16. 19.41


<RIGHT> 







*A Ferencváros hazai környezetben 1-0-ra nyert a Kaposvár ellen a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

Prukner László, a Ferencváros vezetőedzője a nyáron éppen a Kaposvártól, hat első osztályban eltöltött évet követően érkezett a fővárosi klubhoz.

* Eredmény:
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-0 (1-0)
*Albert Stadion, 5000 néző, v.: Bede
* gólszerző:* Rósa D. (44., 11-esből)
*sárga lap:* Andrezinho (33.), Rodenbücher (52.), Maróti (66., 75.), illetve Zsók (17.), Okuka (33.), Oláh (36.), Grúz (39.), Zahorecz (77., 90.), Kulcsár K. (82.)
* kiállítva:* Maróti (75.), illetve Zahorecz (90.)
*Ferencváros:
*Ranilovic - Balog, Csizmadia, Rodenbücher - Adriano, Stanic (Tóth B., 72.), Maróti, Andrezinho (Józsi, 81.) - Rósa D. - Schembri, Miljkovic (Heinz, 58.)
* Kaposvár:
*Kovács Z. - Okuka, Zahorecz, Zsók, Gujic - Grúz (Balázs B., 70.), Peric (Kulcsár K., 62.) - Pavlovic, Jawad (Godslove, 88.), Pedro - Oláh
Nagy rohamokkal kezdett a sorozatban harmadik győzelmére hajtó Ferencváros, amely főként Miljkovic révén veszélyeztetett. A vendégek kezdeti megilletődöttségüket követően fokozatosan magukra találtak, és többször is helyzetbe kerültek. A félidő végén a zöld-fehérek egy büntetővel szereztek vezetést.
A fordulást követően kissé leült a játék, főként a középpályán küzdöttek egymással a csapatok. A 75. percben Maróti kiállítása révén megfogyatkoztak a ferencvárosiak, így a hajrára az eredmény megtartása maradt az elsődleges céljuk, ezt végül sikeresen el is érték.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

Örülök, hoyg itt is Fradisták vannak, ez mutatja, hogy jó helyre kerültem.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 11)

*McCabe orosz lapban árulja az FTC*
2010. 12. 10. 13.53 

<RIGHT> 






*Egy orosz üzleti lapban hirdetve keres befektetőt a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata számára Kevin McCabe tulajdonos.*

Az nso.hu pénteki híre szerint a Vedomosztyi című újságban "Vezető magyar futballklub finanszírozó partnert keres" címmel jelent meg a hirdetés, amelyben McCabe befektetőtársat keres a zöld-fehér klub működtetéséhez. A hirdetés megfogalmazása szerint a potenciális befektetőre – akitől minimum 1 milliárd rubelnyi (25 milliónyi eurónyi) összeget vár az angol üzletember – "a klub megkezdett átalakításának folytatása érdekében van szükség".
A hirdetés Közép- és Kelet-Európa legpatinásabb csapatának nevezi a Ferencvárost, röviden ismerteti a klub eddigi eredményeit, stadionja előnyös elhelyezkedését – utal az új, 22 ezres aréna elfogadott építési terveire –, valamint ismertetőt közöl Kevin McCabe egyéb, futballal kapcsolatos befektetéseiről.
McCabe, a Ferencváros Labdarúgó Zrt. tulajdonosa november 9-én jelentette be, hogy 
részben vagy egészben értékesítené a Zrt. részvényeit.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Könyv jelent meg az Ezüstcsapatról*
2010. 12. 09. 16.50

<RIGHT> 






*"Ezüstcsapat - második félidő; Báró, Juci, Nyíl és a többiek" címmel jelent meg Kristóf Péter az FTC labdarúgócsapatának utolsó nagy nemzetközi sikerét, az 1974-75-ös KEK-menetelését feldolgozó könyve.*

"A Ferencváros az a klub, amely a legtöbb embert érdekli Magyarországon - nyilatkozott Kristóf Péter, a csütörtöki könyvbemutatón. - Beszélgettem fiatalabb kollégákkal, szurkolókkal és kiderült, hogy bár sokan ismerik az FTC történetét, ebből a csapatból már nem nagyon tudnak neveket idézni. Amikor elkészültem a munkával, kicsit olyan volt, mintha a gyermekemet vesztettem volna el, hiszen nagyon jó volt együtt élni a múlttal."
A kupaezüst 35. évfordulóján megjelent kötet a klub legendáival készült interjúcsokrok és a szerző személyes emlékei mellett két speciális fejezettel is szolgál, amelyekben fotókkal idézik meg a múltat.
A Ferencváros az 1974-75-ös idényben az első körben a walesi Cardiff City együttesét ütötte ki, majd következett az angol Liverpool elleni párharc, amelyet idegenben lőtt góllal nyertek meg a zöld-fehérek. A negyeddöntőben a svéd Malmö sem tudta megállítani a magyar csapatot, az elődöntőben pedig a Crvena zvezdát búcsúztatta a Fradi. A bázeli fináléban az akkor még szovjet Dinamo Kijev már túl nagy falatnak bizonyult, a legendás Valerij Lobanovszkij irányította alakulat 3-0-ra győzött.
A sajtótájékoztatón a 75-ös alakulat több játékosa - így Bálint László, és a Géczi István - is megjelent. A könyvet 4850 forintért lehet megvásárolni.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## hori999 (2010 December 12)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 31)

*BÚÉK minden Kedves Fradistának!*





​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Nincs pénzügyi gond az FTC női kézilabdacsapatánál*


<RIGHT> 




*


Az eddigi névadó szponzor, a Jógazdabank kezdeményezett felszámolása miatt sem alakult ki pénzügyi gond az FTC női kézilabda-szakosztályánál, és a csapat mától ismét FTC néven szerepel a bajnokságban, a hazai és a nemzetközi kupákban – jelentette ki Kökény Beatrix, a klubot működtető Kft. ügyvezetője.
*​*
*
A szakosztály népligeti sajtótájékoztatóján elhangzott az is, hogy ugyancsak a csütörtöki napon megalakult az új elnökség, amelynek elnöke Jeney Zsolt Ákos lett.
"Szomorúan vettük tudomásul a Jógazdabankkal történteket. Mint névadó szponzor, eddig a megegyezés szerinti kötelezettségeit teljesítette. Összesen mintegy 25 százalékét adta az éves költségvetésünknek" – fogalmazott Jeney. Hozzátette: már elkezdtek tárgyalni a következő fél év során kiesett költségvetési rész pótlásáról a már meglévő stratégiai partnerekkel és újabb, lehetséges támogatókkal egyaránt.
"Előbbiek biztosítottak bennünket, hogy továbbiakban is a klub mellett állnak" – jegyezte meg az elnök.
Megnyugtatóan közölte: amennyiben nem sikerül külső partner bevonásával pótolni a kiesett összeget, akkor a szakosztályt üzemeltető kft. tulajdonosi köre fogja azt megtenni, meg van erre a fedezet, tehát a csapat működése gazdaságilag biztosítva lesz.
"A játékosok és a szakmai stáb felé eddig is minden kötelezettségünknek időben eleget tettünk, és vannak tartalékaink is, ám a következő fél év végéig még támogatókat kell keresünk" – fogalmazott az új elnök.
A múlttal kapcsolatban még annyit közölt, hogy az előző év alatt sikerült nagyrészt teljesíteniük azt a nagy anyagi kötelezettséget, amit a szakosztály vezetőségének elődjei hagytak rájuk.
A Pénzügyi Szervezetek Állami Felügyelete (PSZÁF) január 4-én visszavonta a Jógazda Szövetkezeti Takarékpénztár pénzügyi szolgáltatás és kiegészítő befektetési szolgáltatás végzésére jogosító engedélyeit, illetve kezdeményezte az intézmény felszámolását. Az intézkedésnek az volt az oka, hogy – amint a PSZÁF akkori közleménye erre kitért – a közel 6500 betétessel rendelkező takarékpénztár súlyosan megsértette a hitelintézetek tőkemegfeleléséről szóló rendelkezéseket és tőkehelyzete nem teszi lehetővé a jövőbeni biztonságos, jogszabályoknak megfelelő működését.
Elek Gábor vezetőedző kiemelte: a megváltozott körülmények mellett is szeretne a második vagy harmadik helyen zárni az NB I-ben csapatával, mert – amint jelezte: - bajnokok nem lesznek, és a negyedik hely már nagyon rossz lenne. A Magyar Kupában a negyeddöntőben a Vác ellen szeretne továbbjutni, és ha nem "jön szembe" a címvédő Győr, akkor döntőt játszani.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

*FTC - McCabe továbbra is magyar kézbe adná a labdarúgócsapatot*
2011. 02. 17. 23.13 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az FTC Zrt. Gerstl Alexander vezérigazgató lemondása következtében nem reagált érdemben arra, hogy az anyaegyesület visszavásárolná a labdarúgócsapatot.
*​*
*
Az FTC Zrt. csütörtöki rendkívüli közgyűlését követően kiadott közleményből azonban kiderül, hogy Kevin McCabe többségi tulajdonos - aki nem vett részt a közgyűlésen - "továbbra is fenntartja korábbi ígéretét és szándékát, hogy a Fradi labdarúgócsapatát és annak tulajdonát névleges összegért olyan magyar kézbe adja vissza, hogy az továbbra is a magyar sport dicsőségét őrizze és öregbítse".
Kevin McCabe 2008. április 9-től biztosította teljes körűen a labdarúgócsapatot működtető gazdasági társaság finanszírozását, melyet 2010 nyaráig vállalt - olvasható a közleményben.
"A Zrt. az általa befizetett ÁFÁ-t több mint másfél éve nem kapja vissza az adóhatóságtól és a több százmillió forint visszatartására érdemi magyarázatot nem kapott, valamint azok a tények, hogy a szponzorok és a marketingcégek elfordultak a Zrt-től, részben a már vállalt kötelezettségeiket sem teljesítve, McCabe részéről ellehetetlenítette a finanszírozás további fenntartását" - indokolja a McCabe képviselői által a közgyűlésen kezdeményezett végelszámolást a Zrt.
Az állásfoglalás arra is kitér, hogy a Zrt. tavaly több kísérletet is tett magyar társaság bevonására a Zrt. részvényesei közé, illetve a finanszírozásba, de ezek legtöbbször érdektelenség vagy tőkehiány miatt kudarcba fulladtak.
Az FTC Zrt. további működéséről a tulajdonosok egy későbbi közgyűlésen döntenek.



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Győzelemmel köszöntötte az új elnököt a Fradi*

*Hivatalos! Kubatov Gábor a Fradi új elnöke!*

*A politikus előbb Facebook oldalán, majd hivatalosan is megerősítette, hogy elvállalja a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának elnöki posztját.*

Az elmúlt napokban felgyorsultak az események az FTC körül. Kevin McCabe a közelmúltban bejelentette, hogy nem kívánja a továbbiakban állni a Fradi fenntartásának költségeit, és egy euróért hajlandó megválni az általa irányított fővárosi klubtól. Az angol üzletember 2008-as érkezése óta hiába keresett befektetőtársat, nem talált jelentkezőt sem idehaza, sem külföldön.

A korábbi elnök, Berki Krisztián is jelentkezett a csapatért, és csütörtökön sajtótájékoztatón jelentette be, hogy megállapodott McCabe-bel, így az általa irányított BK Management Group veszi át a labdarúgócsapatot irányító részvénytársaságot. Berki kijelentette, hogy a legfontosabb feladat hazai befektetőket találni.

A Fradi korábbi elnöke, Kovács Miklós a kialakult helyzetre való tekintettel február 14-én lemondott, helyére az elnökség egy ideig nem nevezett ki senkit, az egyetlen jelölt Kubatov Gábor, a Fidesz pártigazgatója volt, aki péntekre ígért választ a felkérésre. A politikus az elmúlt napokban a szakosztályokkal, a szurkolókkal, vezetőkkel egyeztetett, de péntekig nem árulta el döntését. Kubatov ma délelőtt a Facebook oldalán jelentette be először, hogy vállalja a Fradi elnöki posztját, majd ugyanezt megerősítette kora délutánra összehívott sajtótájékoztatóján is.

- Az elnöki posztot nem pozíciónak, hanem szolgálatnak tekintem. Pénzt nem tudok ígérni, de rendet igen, amely elősegítheti az eredményeket, ez pedig szponzorok érkezését jelentheti – mondta Kubatov Gábor a sajtótájékoztatón. – Öt évre visszamenőleg átvilágítást végzünk, biztos alapokra helyezzük a szakosztályok működését.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*FTC - Császy Zsolt élesen bírálja az igazságszolgáltatást*


<RIGHT> 



*


Császy Zsolt, a Magyar Nemzeti Vagyonkezelő (MNV) volt jogtanácsosa szerint "közjogi nonszensz, és demokráciaellenes", hogy az MNV partnerré válhat politikai leszámolásokban, mint az a Fradi-pálya ügyében történik.
*​*
*
 "Sajnos a hazai labdarúgás helyett egyelőre csak az igazságszolgáltatásunk egy része érte el az 50-es évek focijának a szintjét" - reagált Császy Zsolt csütörtökön arra a szerdai hírre, amely szerint a Fővárosi Főügyészség elrendelte a nyomozást a Fradi-pálya értékesítése ügyében az elszámoltatási kormánybiztos feljelentése nyomán.
Császy Zsolt az MTI-nek kifejtette, megdöbbentette a hír, hogy az FTC pálya ügyében a főügyészség elrendelte a nyomozást, hiszen az államot nem érte semmiféle kár. Hozzátette, az MNV ellenőrző bizottsága 2008 végén már vizsgálta a Fradi-pálya értékesítését és a 113/2008. ( XII. 16.) számú határozatával egy tartózkodás és 10 igen szavazat - köztük az MNV legutóbbi feljelentését kezdeményező, jelenlegi ellenőrző bizottsági elnök igen voksával - megállapította, hogy a pályázat és az adásvételi szerződés megfelelt az állami vagyongazdálkodásra vonatkozó jogszabályoknak. A 2008-as, több hónapos vizsgálat nem tartotta indokoltnak megállapítani, hogy a stadionfelújításra vonatkozó garanciális feltételt hiányolja, sőt megállapította, hogy a szerződéskötés megfelelt a vagyontanács döntésének, illetve a pályázati kiírás feltételeinek - tette hozzá.
"Az MNV részére a politikai felszólításra lefolytatott újabb vizsgálat alatt elérhető voltam, aminek a lehetőségével nem éltek" - fogalmazott Császy Zsolt, miért gondolja úgy, hogy "koncepciós" ügyről van szó. Hozzátette, az ellene tett feljelentés megtekintését kérő, írásbeli megkeresésére a Legfőbb Ügyészségtől még nem kapott visszajelzést. Álláspontja szerint fennáll a gyanú, hogy hamis vádról és hivatali visszaélésről van szó az üggyel kapcsolatban. Sérelmezte, hogy - miként fogalmazott - a nyomozó hatóságok számára kínos ügyekben, mint például a Sukoró-ügyben történt előzetes letartóztatása miatti panasza, nem igyekeznek olyan gyorsan eljárni, mint a kormányzati politikusok felkéréseinél. Császy közölte, közjogi nonszensz, és demokráciaellenes, hogy egy elszámoltatási kormánybiztos, valamint az igazságszolgáltatás céljait egybemossák bármely ügyben, és hogy az MNV partnerré válhat politikai leszámolásokban, mint az a Fradi-pálya ügyében történik.
Amint arról az MTI szerdán hírt adott, a birtokába került dokumentum szerint a Fővárosi Főügyészség elrendelte a nyomozást a Fradi-pálya értékesítése ügyében az elszámoltatási kormánybiztos feljelentése nyomán, és a nyomozás lefolytatásával a Nemzeti Nyomozó Irodát bízta meg. Budai Gyula elszámoltatási kormánybiztos március 25-én tett feljelentést a Legfőbb Ügyészségen a Fradi-pálya privatizációs értékesítési szerződése ügyében különösen jelentős értékre elkövetett hűtlen kezelés bűntettének gyanúja miatt Tátrai Miklós, az MNV Zrt. volt vezérigazgatója és Császy Zsolt ellen, mivel "jogszabályon alapuló kötelezettségeik megszegésével, biztosítékok nélküli szerződéskötéssel" 1,2 milliárd forint plusz áfa kárt okozhattak a magyar államnak.
A kormánybiztos feljelentésében emlékeztetett: a Fradi-pálya néven ismert ingatlanokat megvásárló Esplanade Real Estate Ingatlanforgalmazó Kft. a 2008 áprilisában aláírt szerződésben vállalta, hogy a meglévő stadiont két éven belül legalább 1,2 milliárd forint plusz áfa értékben felújítja úgy, hogy az megfeleljen a Nemzetközi (FIFA) és az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) előírásainak. Ezt a kötelezettségét a cég nem teljesítette, márpedig - Budai Gyula szerint - a szerződésben a vagyonkezelő javára semmilyen biztosítékot nem kötöttek ki erre az esetre. A kormánybiztos felidézte, 2009 márciusában az Esplanade Real Estate levelet írt Tátrai Miklósnak azzal, hogy az FTC hozzájárul: a kft. felújítás helyett lebontsa a stadiont, és helyette új, a jelenleginél nagyobb befogadóképességűt építsen. Ennek határidejéül 2012. március 31-ét jelölte meg.
Az MNV Zrt. vizsgálata megállapította, hogy a stadion felújításának elmaradásával kapcsolatos vevői bejelentést az MNV nem megfelelően kezelte, ugyanakkor ha azonnal jelezte volna, hogy ezt nem veszi tudomásul, és ragaszkodik a felújításhoz, a szerződés hiányosságából adódóan semmilyen biztosíték vagy szankció nem állt volna a rendelkezésre a szerződésszerű teljesítés kikényszerítésére.
A vagyonkezelő volt vezérigazgatója egy levélben - amelyet a Népszabadsághoz és a Népszavához is eljuttatott - rágalomnak minősítette Budai Gyula állításait. Tátrai Miklós azt írta: "sajnálatos, hogy a vevő láthatóan nem teljesítette a stadion felújítására vonatkozó ígéretét. De ezzel senkit semmilyen hátrány nem ért. Az államot sem és a Fradit sem". Budai Gyula erre úgy reagált, etikátlannak és nemtelennek tartja, hogy Tátrai Miklós a Népszabadságon és a Népszaván keresztül "levelezget" vele.
Kubatov Gábor, az FTC elnöke múlt szerdán jelentette be, hogy a Ferencvárosi Torna Club egy euróért visszavásárolta a futballcsapatot működtető vállalkozást Kevin McCabe-től.

 Az Albert Stadiont illetően az egyesületnek június 30-ig kell válaszolnia, hogy a klub vagy az általa megjelölt vevő 2,5 millió euróért (700 millió forint) megvásárolja-e.




*MLSZ-fegyelmi - Az FTC 500 ezer, az Újpest 100 ezer forintot fizet*





*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága keddi ülésén a Ferencvárost 500 ezer, az Újpestet pedig 100 ezer forintra büntette meg a két csapat pénteki rangadója kapcsán.
*​*
*
 Az MLSZ honlapja szerint az fb az FTC-t mint visszaesőt rendezési hiányosságok, valamint a hazai- és a vendégszurkolók rendzavarásai miatt büntette félmillió forintra, s a rendzavarások miatt kell az Újpestnek is fizetnie.
​

* A bizottság a Zalaegerszeg ellen kiállított Hajdú Norbertet (Budapest Honvéd) egy bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltással sújtotta.
*
XLsport



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

_*Drasztikusan csökkenhet az FTC futballszakosztályának költségvetése*_
2011. 06. 03. 04.18 

<RIGHT>






*Drasztikusan csökkenhet a Ferencváros labdarúgó-szakosztályának éves költségvetése, Orosz Pál, a Zrt. vezérigazgatója szerint fontos, hogy a bizonytalanságot kizárják a gazdálkodásból.*


Kubatov Gábor, az anyaegyesület elnöke még egy keddi fórumon elmondta, hogy a tavalyi 2 milliárdhoz képest, idén jó, ha 1,3 milliárdból gazdálkodhatnak majd a futballisták. Hozzátette: ahhoz, hogy az együttes elérje a Bajnokok Ligáját, körülbelül 6 milliárd forintos költségvetésre lenne szükség. 
"Ezzel az összeggel tudunk fixen kalkulálni. A bizonytalanságot szeretnénk kizárni a gazdálkodásunkból, mint tényezőt, ezért a korábbinál kisebb költségvetéssel tervezünk - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek csütörtökön Orosz Pál. - Természetesen lehet ebben pozitív változás, de az a hab lenne a tortán, arról majd ráérünk akkor beszélni, ha esetleg realizálódik."
Hozzátette: folyamatosan tárgyalnak a lehetséges szponzorokkal, ám ezekről egyelőre nem mondhat többet: "Sok tényező játszik szerepet egy szponzor érkezésében, vagy távolmaradásában. Rajtunk múló és rajtunk felül álló tényezők egyaránt. Egy szponzor, aki nem emocionális alapon jön, sok kritérium alapján, sok lépcsős tárgyalásokat követően dönt pro vagy kontra."
Orosz egy korábbi nyilatkozatában azt mondta, hogy vezérigazgatóként arra is törekszik majd, hogy június közepéig mindenféle tartozást rendezzenek, erre reagálva elmondta: "Igen, folyamatosan ezen dolgozunk."
A jövőről szólva kiemelte: "A keret megerősítése alapvető szakmai követelmény. Ugyanakkor tudomásul kell vennünk, hogy a Fradi jelenleg nem Magyarország legtőkeerősebb csapata. A lehetőségeinkhez mérten tudunk anyagilag versenyezni a játékosok megszerzésében. Az az idő elmúlt, amikor valaki azért jön a Fradiba játszani, mert itt a legjobbak a körülmények, ugyanakkor aki értékeli azt, hogy a Fradiban játszhat, és látja benne a perspektívát, nem fog csalódni, ha rajtunk múlik."
A kerettel kapcsolatban Kubatov korábban arról beszélt: könnyen elképzelhető, hogy lesznek olyan labdarúgók, akiket nem tudnak majd megtartani, ennek ellenére továbbra is a bajnoki cím megszerzéséért szeretnének harcolni. Az FTC elnöke hozzátette: a Ferencváros labdarúgóinak és családtagjainak tilos a jövőben bármilyen sportfogadási játékban részt vennie. Az idegenlégiósok szerződéseibe azt is belefoglalják, hogy tanulniuk kell a magyar nyelvet, az idény végére legalább 300 szót kell tudniuk. A játékosok vizsgát tesznek majd, csakúgy, mint klubtörténeti ismereteikből is.


*Kubatov a komáromi beszélgetésen elmondta azt is: évente 100 millió forintot visz el tőlünk egy biztonsági cég, ugyancsak 100 millió fordítanak a labdarúgók lakásainak bérlésére. Fájlalják, hogy a televíziós közvetítésekből 80 millió forintot utalnak át nekik. Ezt a bevételt elérnék úgy is, ha 2000 szurkolóval több menne ki a meccseikre, ugyanis felméréseikből az derült ki, hogy ennyien váltanának jegyet, ha nem látnák kedvenceiket a tévében.*



​
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038555&rnd_val=368242605"></SCRIPT><CENTER>XLsport</CENTER>


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

Az új igazolásokkal jó lehet a Fradi itthon, de a namzetközi kupában max 2. kör Kíváncsi vagyok az új brazil hegyre


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

Mai eredmény. Most láttam.
*Ferencváros–FC Timisoara 2–1 (1–0)*
*Gólszerző:* Oláh (4.), Alison (61.), ill. Axente (78.)


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 15)

*Európa Liga - Egygólos előnyt szerzett a Ferencváros*






*


A Ferencváros hazai pályán 2-1-re legyőzte csütörtökön a norvég Aalesund csapatát a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 2. fordulójának első mérkőzésén.
*​*
*A visszavágót jövő csütörtökön rendezik Norvégiában.

*Európa Liga-selejtező, 2. forduló, első mérkőzés:
*​*
**Ferencváros-Aalesund (norvég) 2-1 (1-1)
*​*
**Albert Stadion,* 8000 néző, v.: Marius Avram (román)​
*gólszerzők:* Oláh (37.), Abdi (56.), illetve Okoronkwo (26.)

*sárga lap:* Jovanovic (13.), Grúz (58.), illetve Ja:a:ger (65.),
Myklebust (70.)

*Ferencváros:
*------------
*Ranilovic – Fülöp, Grúz, Otten, Junior – Jovanovic, Maróti, Józsi (Morales, 65.), Andrezinho – Abdi (Rósa, 78.), Oláh (Felipe Felix, 64.)

**Aalesund:
*---------
Grytebust – Skagestad (Olsen, 74.), Tollas, Arnefjord, Ja:a:ger – Okoronkwo (Myklebust, 62.), Ulvestad, Morrison, Parr (Jalasto, 67.)– Sellin, Barrantes

_Az első félidő első felében a Ferencváros diktálta az iramot, s több lehetőséget is kialakított, gólt azonban nem sikerült szereznie. A 24. perc végén a hőség miatt a játékvezető egyperces "ivószünetet" rendelt el, ezt követően a vendégek szinte azonnal bevették a zöld-fehérek kapuját. A magyar együttes ennek ellenére nem tört meg, a sorozatos próbálkozásoknak pedig meg is lett az eredménye: Otten remek passzát Oláh váltotta gólra.
A szünet után nagyon magabiztosan, a játékot teljes mértékben irányítva futballozott az FTC, s az először a felső lécet eltaláló Abdi káprázatos góljával a vezetést is megszerezte. A norvégok láthatóan zavarba jöttek, s a hajrára átálltak az ötvédős rendszerre, azaz tartani akarták az egygólos vereséget, ami a hazaiak sorozatos lehetőségei ellenére is sikerült nekik.

_​*Prukner László, a Ferencváros vezetőedzője:**
*​*
**"A győzelem ellenére nem vagyok teljes mértékben elégedett. Azonban remélem, a megszerzett előny elég lesz majd a továbbjutáshoz. Fegyelmezetten fogunk játszani Norvégiában, szeretnénk megmutatni, hogy méltó ellenfelei vagyunk az Aalesundnak".
*​*
*​


----------



## P Laci (2011 Július 23)

*Klubcsapatok*

Sziasztok!
Röviden írnék véleményt a magyar klubcsapatok nemzetközi kupaszerepléséről.
Szerintem mindegy, hogy ki milyen klubhoz tartozik, fontos - a magyar sport fejlődése miatt, hogy a nemzetközi szerepléskor szurkolni kellene a másik magyar klubboknak. Pl Debrecennek szurkolok fociban, de a Fradi nemzetközi kupaszereplésekor szorítok nekik. A Bajnokságban persze ellenfélnek minősül, de a magyar sportot képviseli az FTC, mikor pályára lép egy külföldi csapat ellen.
Sajnos csak a Pask maradt talpon az EL-ban, remélem ők eljutnak a csoportkörig.
Hajrá Magyarok!!
U.I.: A DVSC és az FTC klubszinten csak ők tettek le valamit az asztalra az elmúlt 20 évben!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

P Laci írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Röviden írnék véleményt a magyar klubcsapatok nemzetközi kupaszerepléséről.
> Szerintem mindegy, hogy ki milyen klubhoz tartozik, fontos - a magyar sport fejlődése miatt, hogy a nemzetközi szerepléskor szurkolni kellene a másik magyar klubboknak. Pl Debrecennek szurkolok fociban, de a Fradi nemzetközi kupaszereplésekor szorítok nekik. A Bajnokságban persze ellenfélnek minősül, de a magyar sportot képviseli az FTC, mikor pályára lép egy külföldi csapat ellen.
> Sajnos csak a Pask maradt talpon az EL-ban, remélem ők eljutnak a csoportkörig.
> ...


 

No azért ugye nem csak az emlitett két csapat járta meg a " 20év " alatt a külhoni pályákat és különböző kupasorozatokat...

azért csak lesz egy Európa -bajnokság is 2016-ban...,ahol is már 24 csapat szerepelhet....és egy csapat nem csak az emlitett két cspatjátékosaiból tevődik majd össze...Magyarországnak is nagyobb esélye lesz kijutni a tornára.

és sztem mindegy is...,hogy FTC/DVSC...de a Magyar válogatott aki ott lesz...és igy az a bizonyos remény tovább élhet..., talán megéljük..., hogy a négy közül legalább egy csapatunk nem hull el az augusztusi tűzijátékkal együtt..., és talán megéljük..., hogy az Eb-szereplésről sem kell három meccs után lemondanunk..., mint a legutóbbi EB sorozatban…


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Détári irányítja az FTC szakmai munkáját*
2011. 08. 30. 13.24

 <RIGHT> 



*


Détári Lajos szakmai igazgatóként irányítja a jövőben a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában szereplő Ferencvárosi TC labdarúgócsapatát, s ő felel az eredményekért az együttesnél, melynél a vezetőedző Nagy Tamás maradt.
*​*
*
"Nagyon örülök ennek a lehetőségnek, úgy gondolom, 48 évesen készen állok a feladatra - nyilatkozta a játékosként 61-szeres válogatott Détári, aki a klub keddi rendkívüli sajtótájékoztatóján írta alá szezon végéig szóló szerződését. - Nem szeretek ígérgetni, a munkában hiszek. Minél több pontot kell szereznünk, aztán meglátjuk, hogy ez mire lesz elég."
Orosz Pál, a futballcsapatot működtető zrt. vezérigazgatója Détárival kapcsolatban kijelentette, hogy az eredményekért "teljes mértékben őt terheli a felelősség". Hozzátette: a csapat jelenlegi helyzetében fontos, hogy egy példaértékű játékosmúlttal rendelkező személy irányítsa a munkát.
"Igyekszem segíteni majd a munkát, remélem, hamar összehangolódunk" - mondta a vezetőedző Nagy Tamás, akinek érvényben maradt korábbi, 2013. június 30-ig szóló szerződése az FTC-vel.
A korábban Prukner László mellett másodedzőként dolgozó Nagy az augusztus 16-án lemondott Prukner helyét vette át a zöld-fehéreknél, s azóta megbízott vezetőedzőként ült a kispadon. Irányításával két bajnokit játszott a gárda, ám hazai környezetben a Haladástól, a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban pedig a Vasastól kapott ki. 

*A Ferencváros nyeretlenül, a 14. helyen áll az OTP Bank Ligában.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Két-három év múlva képviselhet komoly erőt az FTC-PLER kézicsapata*








*Nem a most kezdődő szezonban, hanem két-három év múlva képviselhet komoly erőt a nyáron összeolvadt FTC és PLER férfi kézilabdacsapata, amely méltó riválisa lehet a vidéki nagy kluboknak.*


Többek között erről beszélt Nyíri Zoltán, az FTC operatív igazgatója az FTC-PLER csütörtöki idénynyitó sajtótájékoztatóján.
"Szeretnénk hangsúlyozni, hogy ez a csapat a Fradi család legújabb, teljes jogú tagja. A Ferencváros mint klub kiállt a fúzió mellett. Tudvalévő, hogy férfi kézilabdában – de más sportágakat is említhetnék – a súlypont vidékre tolódott, a fővárosban nincs erő. Bízunk benne, hogy két-három év múlva méltó ellenfelei leszünk a nagy vidéki kluboknak" – tette hozzá az elnöki tanácsadóként is dolgozó Nyíri Zoltán.
Ughy Attila, a XVIII. kerület, Pestszentlőrinc-Pestszentimre polgármestere kiemelte: a fúzió azért volt fontos, mert Budapesten nem volt állandó csapat a férfi NB I-ben, s az erők összefogásával ennek a feltétele teremtődött meg. 
"Ha nem jött volna létre a fúzió, nem biztos, hogy mind a két fővárosi csapat el tudott volna indulni az élvonalban. Középtávon szeretnénk egy erős együttest, amely a saját utánpótlásából merít, és versenyképes lesz a két legnagyobb klubbal, a Veszprémmel és a Szegeddel, ezen kívül a nemzetközi porondra is kijut, így öregbítve a főváros és a kerület hírnevét" – fogalmazott Ughy Attila, hozzátéve: a fővárostól már kérvényezték, hogy a csapat felvehesse a Budapest nevet, s a kérvény elbírálás alatt van.
"A főpolgármester úr tudomásunk szerint nem zárkózik el név- és logóhasználattól" - jegyezte meg Ughy.
Az új csapat vezetőedzője Zsiga Gyula, aki 1999-ben Bajnokok Ligáját nyert a Dunaferr női csapatával.
"Két vágyam is teljesült. Tizenkilenc év után lehetek férfi csapat edzője, másrészt sok-sok utazgatás után végre a fővárosban dolgozhatok" - mondta a mesteredző, kitérve arra, hogy megkezdődött egy olyan építkezés, illetve stabilizációs folyamat, amely lehetőséget ad egy komoly fővárosi bázis kialakítására. 
"Az első körben szeretnénk erős középcsapattá válni. A játékunkban benne van a bravúr, de az ingadozó forma is. A felkészülésünk jól sikerült, várjuk a pénteki bajnoki rajtot, amikor is az újonc Tatát fogadjuk" – tette hozzá Zsiga.


*Az FTC-PLER a hazai találkozóit a XVIII. kerületi Sportkastélyban rendezi, de amint Nyíri Zoltán megjegyezte: igény esetén megszervezhető, hogy a csapat – együttműködve az FTC női kézilabdázóival – a Népligetben is fogadhasson ellenfelet.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Origo - Van másfél milliót kereső ferencvárosi futballista is*
2011. 09. 10. 06.59

<RIGHT>






*Az anyagi gondokkal küzdő, a labdarúgó NB I-ben 14. helyen álló Ferencvárosnál a fizetések csökkentése után is van olyan futballista, aki havi másfél millió forintot keres.*


*Kubatov Gábor, az FTC elnöke* arról beszélt, hogy idén márciusban az angol Kevin McCabe-től papíron 200 millió forintos tartozással vették át az irányítást, ám nem sokkal később kiderült, hogy 644 millió forintról van szó. Az azóta eltelt időszakban ennek több mint a felét sikerült törleszteni, így jelenleg körülbelül 300 millió forintos tartozása van a klubnak. 
Éppen ezért a Ferencvárosnál a szezon előtt csökkentették a fizetéseket, ám mint ahogyan az a riportban elhangzik, így is van olyan futballista, aki havi másfél millió forintot keres.


*"A jövő havi fizetéseket ki tudjuk adni.*
*Ilyen, hogy előre lehetett volna ezt látni a Fradinál, nem nagyon volt hosszú évek óta. Nagyon sok kis szponzor bejött, kötődtek tízmilliós támogatói szerződések, és ha körbenéz a stadionban, akkor nem véletlenül vannak kint azok a szponzorok, akik kint vannak."*


*Kubatov* arról is beszélt, hogy három ügyben tettek büntetőfeljelentést a klub korábbi gazdálkodásával kapcsolatban. *Az első kettőnél Pellady Pétert és Berki Krisztiánt nevezte meg, a harmadikról nem nyilatkozott.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 20)

*McCabe szerint megalapozatlan az MNV által indított per*
2011. 09. 20. 07.19

 <RIGHT> 



*


"Kevin McCabe, a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatát működtető Zrt. korábbi tulajdonosa szerint a Magyar Nemzeti Vagyonkezelő (MNV) Zrt. megalapozatlanul indított pert cége, az Esplanade Kft. ellen a Fradi-pálya felújításának elmaradása miatt.
*​*
*
 "Úgy gondoljuk, hogy az MNV eljárása megalapozatlan, lévén, hogy tisztában van azzal, miszerint az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. felett gyakorolt ellenőrzés és ezzel együtt az érintett ingatlanérdekeltségek használata ez év márciusában átszállt a Ferencvárosi Torna Club (FTC) részére." - áll abban a közleményben, amelyet McCabe hétfőn juttatott el az MTI-hez.
Az MNV Zrt. mint eladó és az Esplanade Kft. mint vevő 2008. április 9-én adásvételi szerződést kötött az Üllői úti Fradi-pálya ingatlanaira vonatkozóan. Az adásvételi szerződésben a vevő vállalta, hogy a meglévő stadiont - az adásvételi szerződés megkötésétől számított 2 éven belül - legalább 1,2 milliárd forint plusz áfa bekerülési értéken, a FIFA és az UEFA minimális előírásainak megfelelően felújítja. A felújítási kötelezettség teljesítésére vállalt határidő 2010. április 9-én eredménytelenül, vagyis anélkül telt el, hogy az Esplanade Kft. késedelmét kimentette volna, vagy a felújítási kötelezettsége teljesítését megtagadta volna. A társaság el sem kezdte felújítási kötelezettsége teljesítését.
McCabe szerint ugyanakkor az FTC-nek olyan feltételekkel adták át az irányítást, ami után a stadionfejlesztéssel már nem nekik kell foglakozniuk: "Az FTC a megállapodást azzal a vállalással írta alá, hogy olyan adásvételi szerződést köt, melyben felelősséget vállal a stadionfejlesztés megvalósítására" - áll a közleményben.
"Amikor mi a klubot megvásároltuk, az lényegében csődben volt, azonban a pénzügyi befektetés, valamint a hozzáértő +pályán belüli és pályán kívüli+ vezetés kombinációján keresztül sikerült átszerveznünk Magyarország legtekintélyesebb sportintézményét. A Fradi nagy sikert ért el a kezeink között, és mi az FTC-vel folytatott tárgyalások során azon voltunk, hogy az pénzügyileg stabil maradhasson, illetve folytathassa előre menetelét, miközben a klub ismét a +magyar embereké+ lett megközelítőleg hat hónappal ezelőtt."
Az MNV Zrt. - eleget téve a polgári perrendtartás előírásainak - 2011 márciusában megkísérelte az Esplanade Kft.-vel szembeni jogvita peren kívüli elintézését. Ennek során az Esplanade Kft. újabb és újabb határidőket kért és kapott az MNV Zrt.-től arra, hogy olyan tőkeerős befektetőt találjon, amely a felújítási kötelezettség teljesítésének eleget tud tenni. Mivel az MNV Zrt. által adott utolsó határidő 2011. augusztus 31-én lejárt, az MNV Zrt. keresetet nyújtott be az Esplanade Kft.-vel szemben."
​
XLsport
​
​


----------



## atomvakond (2011 Szeptember 20)

KÉSZ VÉGE, BEFEJEZTEM...ENDE, FINITO KONYEC...

Mióta az eszemet tudom , csak a Fradi, Fradi...bíztam bennük, buzdítottam Őket, a II-ben is, de ennek vége...képzetlenek, lusták , nagyképűek, egyedül a pofázást, és a színészkedést sajátították el mesterfokon...és ehhez sajnos asszisztál nekik a Fradi vezetése is, mert féltik a pozíciójukat, így a játékos mindent megtehet, 1.5 milláért, csak nekik meglegyen a sokkal több...sehol a világon nem élhet meg ilyen pocsék teljesítménnyel sem játékos, sem pedig klub, semmilyen sportágban, csak nálunk...csoda-e hogy ilyen gyenge bajnoksággal a válogatott sem jut ki soha a nemzetközi porondra..? magyar narancs..? kicsi, savanyú de a mienk ? egy frászt...ha egy cirkuszi akrobata ennyit gyakorolna (edzene) és ilyen színvonalon, már kilapult volna , de minimum nem lenne a társulatnál...
Ezért minden eddig összegyűjtött relikviámat bedobozolom, behegesztem egy nagy fémtartályba, és elásom....
Tőlük pedig elnézést kérek:
Géczi István – Novák Dezső , Páncsics Miklós , Havasi Sándor – Juhász István , Szűcs Lajos – Karába János , Branikovits László , Albert Flórián , Rákosi Gyula , Katona Sándor .
Varga Zoltán , Szőke István , Fenyvesi Máté dr., Bálint László , Takács Béla k. , Horváth László , Mezei Béla , Horváth Árpád , Kapitány Sándor , Megyesi István , Végh Gyula .
Edző: Lakat Károly dr.
természetesen a minden itt fel nem sorolt, de általam nagyrabecsült és szeretett játékostól és edzőtől is...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*A Groupama Garancia Biztosító lett az FTC gyémántfokozatú támogatója*





*


A Groupama Garancia Biztosító révén gyémántfokozatú támogatója lett a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának.*​*
​*A hétfői sajtótájékoztatón Kubatov Gábor klubelnök elmondta, hogy a megállapodás három évre szól, de konkrét összeget nem említettek a felek.
"Ahogy korábban székfoglalómkor mondtam, rendet kell tenni, az bizalmat teremt, s akkor lesznek támogatók. A Ferencvárosnak nincsenek titkai sem gazdaságilag, sem szakmailag" - jelentette ki Kubatov, aki külön köszönetet mondott Yann Menetrier-nak, a Groupama Garancia Biztosító vezérigazgatójának, hogy elsőként állt a Ferencváros mögé.
Újságírói kérdésre a klubvezető elárulta, további három-négy szponzorral tárgyal, s reményei szerint velük is még idén aláírják a szerződéseket.
"Eddig is nyújtottunk támogatást a Ferencvárosnak az Európa Liga-szerepléshez, s most ezt folytatjuk. Azért az FTC-re esett a választásunk, mert Magyarország legeredményesebb egyesülete. Tudjuk, hogy az elmúlt években sok nehézségen ment keresztül a csapat, de hiszünk a megújulásában, amely nagy kihívás, de mi ebben szeretnénk segíteni" - mondta Menetrier, aki hozzátette, a cég különösen fontosnak tartja a sporttámogatásokat, s Franciaországban olyan labdarúgócsapatokat szponzorálnak, mint az Olympique Lyon, az Olympique Marseille, az AJ Auxerre és a Girondins Bordeaux.
Kubatov a támogatással kapcsolatban úgy fogalmazott, hogy a Groupama az anyaegyesülettel köt szerződést, már csak azért is, mert még nincs végleges egyezség a többségi tulajdon átvételéről a labdarúgócsapatot működtető FTC Zrt. esetében, de a hirdetési felületeket a futballcsapatnál kapja. 

*Hozzátette, "a szponzoráció révén befolyó összeg a Ferencváros érdekeit szolgálja",* s a pénzt az anyaegyesülettől folyósítják tovább.
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*Mucha József 60 éves*








*1951. október 25-én született, vagyis ma ünnepli 60. születésnapját Mucha József, volt válogatott labdarúgó.*


Mucha József a Tolnai megyei Mázán született, és itt is kezdett el futballozni, majd első felnőtt csapata a Dorogi Bányász volt, ahonnan az ifjúsági válogatottba is bekerült. A tehetséges középpályást 1970-ben a Ferencváros szerződtette, Mucha József 11 éven keresztül erősítette a zöld-fehéreket, 252 bajnoki mérkőzésen 35 gólt szerzett az együttesben. A Ferencvárossal kétszeres bajnok, négyszeres kupagyőztes, UEFA-kupa bronzérmes, KEK-ezüstérmes, a klub 1981-ben örökös bajnokává avatta.

A válogatottban összesen hatszor lépett pályára, 1974-75-ben a Ferencváros tagjaként, 1981-ben pedig már utolsó klubja, a belga KSV Waregem labdarúgójaként.

_Profi karrierje befejezése után a Ferencvárosnál edzősködött, 1996-ban és 1999-ben az első csapatot is irányította. Edzőként megfordult a Tiszaújvárosnál, illetve Siófokon is, majd irányította a Rubeola Csömör futsalcsapatát, illetve a 4+1-es válogatottat is. Jelenleg a Pécsi MFC alkalmazásában áll.
_ 
*Mucha Józsefet 60. születésnapja alkalmából a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség is köszöntötte.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*



*​ 

*GYÁSZ*​ 


 
*A magyar labdarúgás egyetlen aranylabdása, az FTC ikonja 70 esztendősen távozott.*​ 
*Elhunyt Albert Flórián*​ 


 
*Életének 71. évében elhunyt Albert Flórián, a Nemzet Sportolója, az egyetlen magyar labdarúgó, aki megkapta az Aranylabdát. A Ferencváros legendája, akiről a klub stadionját is elnevezték, 75-ször szerepelt a magyar válogatottban, s 1967-ben lett aranylabdás.*​ 



 
*Albert Flóriánt az FTC és a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség saját halottjának tekinti.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->

<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>





*Albert Flórián (1941–2011)* 

*Az egyetlen aranylabdás magyar labdarúgó portréja.*

*Albert Flórián:*
*---------------*
*születési hely, idő: Hercegszántó, 1941. szeptember 15.*

*sortága: labdarúgás*

*posztja: csatár*

*beceneve: Császár, Flóri*

*klubja: Ferencváros (1959-1974)*

*válogatottság/gól: 75/31*

*eredményei: Aranylabda (1967), magyar bajnok (1963, 1964, 1967, 1968), Magyar Népköztársasági Kupa-győztes (1972), Vásárvárosok Kupája-győztes (1965), olimpiai bronzérmes (1960), Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes (1964), az Év labdarúgója (1966, 1967), az FTC örökös bajnoka (1974), az FTC aranydiplomása (1984), a Halhatatlanok Klubjának tagja (1992), a Nemzet Sportolója (2004-től)*​ 








​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>













</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*A Nemzeti Sport információit a Magyar Távirati Iroda is megerősítette, a Ferencváros tájékoztatása szerint Albert Flórián hétfő hajnalban hunyt el. *​ 

<TABLE class="cikkkeptable fright" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Albert csütörtökön esett át koszorúérműtéten, amely az FTC pénteki közleménye szerint sikeres volt. Hétfő délután Sipos Jenő, az Albert-család szóvivője az MR1 Kossuth Rádiónak beszélt az egyetlen magyar aranylabdás halálának körülményeiről: „Részleteket egyelőre nem tudok elárulni, a csütörtöki műtét eredményes volt, de vasárnap délután Albert Flórián rosszul lett. Az orvosok mindent megtettek, de éjszaka infarktust kapott, és elhunyt. A temetésével kapcsolatban még zajlik az egyeztetés a Ferencváros vezetőségével, természetesen a család mondja ki a végső szót."​ 
A 75-szörös válogatott játékos 1959 és 1974 között 351 bajnoki mérkőzésen 256 gólt szerzett a Ferencváros színeiben, a nemzeti csapatban 31-szer volt eredményes, 1967-ben pedig megkapta az Aranylabdát.​ 





 
Az 1960-ban olimpiai, 1964-ben Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes Albert Flórián 2004 óta volt a Nemzet Sportolója.
Albert Flórián alig 17 évesen játszotta első NB I-es bajnokiját zöld-fehér mezben, két góllal mutatkozott be. Baróti Lajos szövetségi kapitány nem sokkal később meghívta a válogatottba, a nemzeti tizenegyben két gólpassz volt az antré az aktuális vb-ezüstérmes svédek legyőzése során 1959 júniusában, majd ötödik válogatott meccsén úgy lőtt gólt az NSZK-nak, hogy előtte öt védőt cselezett ki.​ 


 
A válogatottban 75-ször játszott, ott volt az 1962-es és az 1966-os világbajnokságon. Százszoros válogatott is lehetett volna, csakhogy 1969-ben ütközött a dánok kapusával, és súlyos térdsérülést szenvedett, amelyet követően már nem tudta visszanyerni korábbi formáját, s alig szerepelt a válogatottban.​ 
Legnagyobb sikerét a Fradival 1965-ben érte el, a csapat megnyerte az UEFA-kupa elődjét, a Vásárvárosok Kupáját (a VVK-t), a döntőben 1:0-ra legyőzve a Juventust. A Ferencvárostól visszavonulása óta sem szakadt el: különböző beosztásokban szolgálta szeretett klubját, haláláig a fővárosiak tiszteletbeli elnöke volt.​ 


 
70. születésnapját másfél hónapja egykori játékostársai és riválisai, azaz barátai között ünnepelte, Ferencváros díszpolgára lett, s a Magyar Köztársasági Érdemrend középkeresztjét kapta meg.​ 
*EMLÉKEZÉS*​ 


<IFRAME title="Pixter Videó lejátszó" height=175 src="http://static.pixter.hu/embed?id=31005" frameBorder=0 width=220 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​ 
<IFRAME title="Pixter Videó lejátszó" height=175 src="http://static.pixter.hu/embed?id=31004" frameBorder=0 width=220 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​ 

… és csörög, ciripel, remeg ez az átkozott, elektromos kütyü, ez a sátáni találmány.
Maroktelefon, vagy nevezzük bárhogy, olyan, mint egy ragályos betegség, cipeli az ember mindenhová. És csörög, ciripel, aztán fásult, fáradt, szomorú férfiak beszélnek bele, egyik a másik után, s mind ugyanazt mondja, „Hallottad? Tudod, mi történt?”
És nem szólsz semmit, nézel magad elé, hiszen nem érted a mondatokat, az agyad tompán reagál hétfő reggel a borzalmas hírre.
Egy nappal mindenszentek előtt.
De jönnek az újabb hívások, és Te hallgatod a sírós, rekedtes hangon, megtörve előadott sztorikat, a felejthetetlen pillanatokat, személyes hangú anekdotákat, és közben azt hallod, valahonnan a nappaliból, hogy: „Borzalmas baleset, tizennégy halottal, úgy látszik, az Úr ilyenkor, mindenszentek idején jobban, intenzívebben szólítja magához az embereket…”
És erre sem szólsz semmit.
Ehelyett fotóalbumot keresel, százszor, ezerszer átlapozottat. Olyat, amelyet már kívülről tudsz, minden egyes kockáját, mondatát, pillanatát magadba szívtad.
Mert az életed része volt.
Az életed talán legszebb időszakának a része. De nem unod, hiszen időutazás ez a számodra, egy-egy kép megeleveníti, tartalommal tölti, újra valóságossá teszi a tovaszállt időt.​ 
Lapozol, és nincs kedved beszélni.
Nézed a Császárt, ahogy jobb lába lövésre lendül, a jobb karja az Ég felé tör, szeme a labdán, a mozdulata már-már egyszeri és megismételhetetlen. Különleges fotó az, még díjat is nyert. Milliószor merültem el benne. Aztán ott egy másik, a Császár kezében virágcsokorral, hófehérbe öltözött fradista társai vállán és viszik körbe a Népstadionban, mutatják mindenkinek büszkén, hogy íme, itt van a legjobb magyar futballista, az utánozhatatlan cselművész. Nézzék, csodálják!
Ott és akkor búcsúzott.
Vagy ahogy ül egy koppenhágai pálya gyepszőnyegén, fájdalmas, eltorzult arccal. Egy Engedahl nevű dán kapus ugrott rá nem sokkal korábban a térdére, egy vereséggel végződött világbajnoki selejtezőn, és a Császár súlyos sérülést szenvedett. Hosszú-hosszú hónapokat kellett kihagyni, és felépülése után öt évvel, 1974-ben hagyta abba a futballt.
Megint csörög, ciripel a telefon.
De az album, a fotók ott tartanak, a múltban, a Császárság idejében.
És tessék, ott egy különleges pillanat, a mi Császárunk Flamengo-mezben fejelget, süt rá a forró Rio de Janeiró-i nap, és ő úgy, de úgy bűvöli a lasztit, hogy még a brazilok is csodájára járnak.
És ugyanebben az évben, hatvanhétben a France Football év végi szavazásán neki ítélik az Aranylabdát.
Egyedüli magyarként.
És persze a fotó a csípőre tett kézről.
Száz, ezer kép.
A védjegyévé vált.​ 
Hányszor „olvasták a fejére”, hogy nem küzdött, nem harcolt eléggé, de ezt csak irigyei mondták.
Most meg azért hívnak, mert már nem él.
Hogy a Császár halott.
Felfogni már-már lehetetlen, mert műtétre ment, szívműtétre, de senki sem gondolhatta, hogy ez az utolsó útja lesz. Remekül tartotta magát, kellőképpen megünnepelve a hetvenedik születésnapját, optimistán beszélt a jövőről és azt mondta: „Édes öregem, talán megélem, hogy lesz új stadionunk, és újra bajnoki címet ünnepelünk…”
Rutinműtétnek gondoltuk.
Aztán vasárnap délután rosszul lett, és hétfő hajnalban elhagyta a Földet.
Itt ez az album, órákig, napokig belemerülhet az ember.
És miközben nézi, egyre csak az jár a fejében, hová száguld ilyen gyorsan az idő, s hová tűnnek eközben a kedvencek, a magyar futball legnagyobb csillagai, az album és az életünk főszereplői: Farkas János, Tichy Lajos, Mátrai Sándor, Bene Ferenc, Páncsics Miklós, Varga Zoltán…​ 
*A hatvanas évek, a mi második futballaranykorunk legendái.*
*Közülük, közöttük a Császár volt a legjobb.*
*Albert Flórián, aki egész életében a Ferencvárost szolgálta.*
*A világválogatott, akiről életében stadiont neveztek el.*
*A Császár enélkül is velünk, közöttünk lesz.*​ 
*Mindörökké.*​ 





<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*REAKCIÓK *








</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*Lipcsei Péter, a Ferencváros korábbi játékosa: *_– A legnagyobb fradistát veszítettük el. Óriási fájdalmat érzek, 21 éve ismertem már Flóri bácsit, sajnos soha nem adatott meg nekem, hogy lássam őt játszani. Nap mint nap találkoztunk, bejártam az irodájába, nagyon közel állt hozzám._





 






</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

*Szepesi György, a Magyar Rádió legendás sportriportere:* – _Alig egy órája értesültem Flóri haláláról, azóta se nagyon jutok szóhoz. Lesújtott a hír, képtelen vagyok magamhoz térni, annyira mellbe vágott. Ha valakiről, hát róla tudtam volna a leginkább elképzelni, hogy száz évig fog élni. Szeptemberben lett hetvenéves, és teljesen jól volt, én egészségesnek láttam, eszembe nem jutott volna, hogy rövidesen éppen ő fog elmenni közülünk. Felfoghatatlan, mert semmi előjele nem volt e tragédiának, s a múltheti operáció után is úgy állt a helyzet, hogy jól van, sikeres műtéten jutott túl..._​ 

_



_​ 






</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

*Géczi István, a Ferencváros korábbi kapusa, csapattárs:* – _Hétfő reggel hallottam a borzasztó hírt. Nincs könnyű helyzetben ilyenkor az ember, hiszen olyan ember távozott az élők sorából, akivel évekig együtt futballozott, akivel együtt élte mindennapjait. Nekem ugyanolyan koszorúérműtétem volt korábban, mint Albert Flóriánnak a múlt héten… Szörnyű, de a hatvanas évek Ferencvárosából már nyolcan hunytak el. A Fradi család tagjaként sohasem felejtem el a magyar labdarúgás egyetlen aranylabdását…_​ 




</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

*Mészöly Kálmán, a Vasas korábbi védője, válogatottbeli csapattárs: *– _A legjobb barátomat és a legnagyobb ellenfelemet veszítettem el. Farkas Jancsival is hatalmas cimborák voltak, a lehető legnagyobb király volt. Teljesen letaglózott a hír, még most sem hiszem el, a műtétje után még azt mondták, minden rendben van. Soha semmi baja nem volt, most meg ilyen hirtelen…_​ 




</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

*Bánki József, a Ferencváros korábbi labdarúgója: *– _Amikor a Ferencváros ificsapatában futballoztam, abban az óriási megtiszteltetésben részesülhettem, hogy kényszerítőzhettem Albert Flóriánnal… Minden nap találkoztam Flóri bácsival. Mindig úgy ült a róla elnevezett stadion irodájának foteljében, hogy rálásson a pályára… Korszakos egyéniség volt, a futball arisztokratája. Nehéz ilyenkor bármit is mondani… Eddig Császár volt, de a fradistáknak most már örökkévalóság…_​ 




</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

*Rákosi Gyula, a Ferencváros korábbi támadója, csapattárs:* _– Csaknem hat évtizedet húztunk le együtt a Fradiban Flórival, büszke vagyok a vele való barátságra, mintha testvérek lettünk volna, úgy éltünk. Majdnem együtt kerültünk fel a nagycsapathoz, öröm volt vele együtt futballozni. Szombaton még benn voltam nála a kórházban, jól elbeszélgettünk, jókedvű volt, ma készültem hozzá újra, nem tudom, mi történhetett, a fia reggel hívott a szörnyű hírrel. Mélyen elszomorított, kóválygok, nem vagyok magamnál, nem találom a helyemet._​ 




</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

*Vitray Tamás, televíziós sportriporter: *_– Egy sportkönyvet lektorálok, és valamit ellenőrizendő, éppen ma, kora reggel kihalásztam kazettáim közül az angliai világbajnokság magyar–braziljának felvételét. Csak egy-két adatra volt szükségem, de ott felejtkeztem a komputer előtt, és ki tudja, hányadszor végignéztem. Farkasért, Benéért, és mindenekfelett Albert Flóriért. Jobb játékot irányító középpályástól, mint amilyet ő azon a napon nyújtott, aligha láttam. Hozzá foghatót is keveset. Ritka gyönyörűség volt sokadszorra is. Amikor kivettem a lemezt, nyomában a képernyőn a sárga Hírkereső jelent meg. „Meghalt Albert Flórián!” Nem is értettem azonnal, hogy került ez a mondat ide. Borzasztó és felfoghatatlan. Amint ő maga pótolhatatlan. Egyedi és egyszeri csodája volt ennek a gyönyörűséges játéknak. Miért sietett?!_​ 




</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>

*Borbély Zoltán, Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség jogi és sajtóirodájának vezetője* _felidézte a múlt hónapi ünnepséget, amelyet az MLSZ Albert 70. születésnapja alkalmából rendezett: – Flóri nagyon jó hangulatban volt a találkozón, életvidáman és egészségesen, ásványvízzel koccintva vett részt az összejövetelen, amelyen szinte minden mondatra poénnal reagált, s végigmosolyogta a köszöntést. A klubhűség mintaképének számított, s bár nagy volt a választék, nem véletlen, hogy éppen róla nevezték el az Albert-stadiont. Tényleg igaz rá: első volt az egyenlők között. Halála rávilágít és figyelmeztet is egyben arra, hogy nemzeti értékeinket meg kell becsülni, ő ilyen volt, nemzeti érték, amely a GDP százalékában nem fejezhető ki. Albert Flóriánt az MLSZ saját halottjának tekinti. _​ 




</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>
*Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök, korábbi MOB-elnök: *– _Nagyjából egyidősek vagyunk, így már fiatalon találkoztunk a tatai edzőtáborban. Tanított minket focizni. Mindennek örültem, ami vele kapcsolatban jó hír volt. Nagyon szép pillanat volt, amikor augusztus 20-án átadhattam neki egy magas kitüntetést. Nagyon szerettem Flórit, rendkívül szerény ember volt, igaz példakép azoknak, akik a futballt választják. Nagy dolog, hogy egy ilyen híres sportoló, akit több helyről csábítanak, ott fejezi be a pályafutását, ahol elkezdte. Később az, hogy a stadion felvette az ő nevét, szinte kötelezte arra, hogy mindig ott legyen. Annak idején is sok jó futballista volt, mi is a világ élvonalába tartoztunk. Felfigyeltek rá, hogy van egy csodaember itt Magyarországon. Nem véletlenül lett Császár a beceneve, mint ahogyan a németeknél Beckenbauer kapta ezt meg, ennél nincs több vagy nagyobb. Sohasem rúgott meg senkit, nem volt durva. Az egyetemes labdarúgás veszített azzal, hogy elment._​ 



 






 

*NYUGODJÉK BÉKÉBEN A CSÁSZÁR*​











​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 2)

*Megrázta a világot a Császár halála*


*



*


*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság a teljes magyar Állami sportvezetés mély megrendűléssel értesült Albert Flórián haláláról.*


*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság november 2-án, szerdán, megemlékezik az olimpiai bronzérmes, Aranylabdásról, a Nemzet Sportolójáról a Halottak Napi ünnepségén, a Farkasréti temetőben, 10 órától.*

*Schmitt Pál* köztársasági elnök szerint Albert Flórián hétfői halálával az egyetemes labdarúgás veszítette el egyik hatalmas alakját. 
*"Nagyjából egyidősek vagyunk, így már fiatalon találkoztunk a tatai edzőtáborban. Tanított minket focizni” -* nyilatkozta az államfő, sportolóként olimpiai bajnok párbajtőröző.

*„Mindennek örültem, ami vele kapcsolatban jó hír volt. Nagyon szép pillanat volt, amikor augusztus 20-án átadhattam neki egy magas kitüntetést. Nagyon szerettem Flórit, rendkívül szerény ember volt, igaz példakép azoknak, akik a futballt választják."*
*Schmitt Pál* szerint fantasztikus dolog, hogy *Albert *egész pályafutása alatt csak egyetlen csapatban, a *Ferencvárosban* szerepelt:* "Nagy dolog, hogy egy ilyen híres sportoló, akit több helyről csábítanak, ott fejezi be a pályafutását, ahol elkezdte. Később az, hogy a stadion felvette az ő nevét, szinte kötelezte arra, hogy mindig ott legyen."* 

*Az államfő szerint Albert zsenialítását tükrözte, hogy ferencvárosi játékosként nyerte el 1967-ben az Aranylabdát.*

*"Annak idején is sok jó futballista volt, mi is a világ élvonalába tartoztunk, de ő mégsem egy bajnokcsapatból került ki. Felfigyeltek rá, hogy van egy csodaember itt Magyarországon. Nem véletlenül lett Császár a beceneve, mint ahogyan a németeknél Beckenbauer kapta ezt meg, ennél nincs több vagy nagyobb." 
Albert nemcsak kiváló cseleiről, fantasztikus góljairól volt híres: "Soha nem rúgott meg senkit, nem volt durva. Az egyetemes labdarúgás veszített azzal, hogy elment" - tette hozzá Schmitt Pál. *
*Szepesi György, a legendás sportriporter, aki Albert Flórián számos nagy mérkőzését, köztük az 1966-os világbajnokságon játszott magyar-brazilt (3-1) közvetítette, azt MTI-nek azt mondta, lesújtotta a hír.*

*"Alig egy órája értesültem Flóri haláláról, azóta se nagyon jutok szóhoz. Lesújtott a hír, képtelen vagyok magamhoz térni, annyira mellbe vágott” - mondta Szepesi György az MTI-nek*
*Ha valakiről, hát róla tudtam volna a leginkább elképzelni, hogy száz évig fog élni. Szeptemberben lett hetvenéves, és teljesen jól volt, én egészségesnek láttam, eszembe nem jutott volna, hogy rövidesen éppen ő fog elmenni közülünk. Felfoghatatlan, mert semmi előjele nem volt e tragédiának, s a múltheti operáció után is úgy állt a helyzet, hogy jól van, sikeres műtéten jutott túl..." *
*Albert Flórián, hétfői halálhíre letaglózta Mészöly Kálmánt, korábbi szövetségi kapitányt, aki hosszú éveken át együtt futballozott a válogatottban a Császárral. *
*"A legjobb barátomat és a legnagyobb ellenfelemet veszítettem el. A Farkas Jancsival is hatalmas cimborák voltak, a lehető legnagyobb király volt” - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek a Mészöly, aki a nemzeti csapatban együtt játszott Alberttel két világbajnokságon is, ugyanakkor ádáz csatákat vívtak a Ferencváros-Vasas összecsapásokon.*
*„Teljesen letaglózott a hír, még most sem hiszem el, a műtétje után még azt mondták minden rendben van. Soha semmi baja nem volt, most meg ilyen hirtelen..." *
*Vitray Tamás, a legendás televíziós sportriporter, aki Albert Flórián több emlékezetes mérkőzését közvetítette, azt MTI-nek azt mondta, "borzasztó és felfoghatatlan" a tragédia. *

*"Egy sportkönyvet lektorálok és valamit ellenőrizendő, éppen ma, kora reggel kihalásztam kazettáim közül az angliai világbajnokság magyar-braziljának felvételét. Csak egy-két adatra volt szükségem, de ott felejtkeztem a komputer előtt, és ki tudja, hányadszor végignéztem. Farkasért, Benéért, és mindenek felett Albert Flóriért. Jobb játékot irányító középpályástól, mint amilyet ő azon a napon nyújtott, aligha láttam. Hozzá foghatót is keveset. Ritka gyönyörűség volt sokadszorra is. Amikor kivettem a lemezt, nyomában a képernyőn a sárga Hírkereső jelent meg. „Meghalt Albert Flórián!” Nem is értettem azonnal, hogy került ez a mondat ide. Borzasztó és felfoghatatlan. Amint ő maga pótolhatatlan. Egyedi és egyszeri csodája volt ennek a gyönyörűséges játéknak. Miért sietett?!" *
*Albert Flórián halála miatt hatalmas űrt érez magában Rákosi Gyula, a barát és csapattárs. "Csaknem hat évtizedet húztunk le együtt a Fradiban Flórival, büszke vagyok a vele való barátságra, mintha testvérek lettünk volna, úgy éltünk” - mondta az FTC egykori sokszoros válogatott játékosa.*

*„Majdnem együtt kerültünk fel a nagycsapathoz, öröm volt vele együtt futballozni. Szombaton még benn voltam nála a kórházban, jól elbeszélgettünk, jókedvű volt, ma készültem hozzá újra, nem tudom, mi történhetett, a fia reggel hívott a szörnyű hírrel. Mélyen elszomorított, kóválygok, nem vagyok magamnál, nem találom a helyemet." *
*„Lehetetlen rangsorolni, de ha az egyéni teljesítményeket nézzük, a magyar labdarúgás egyik legnagyobb alakja távozott egyetlen aranylabdásunk, Albert Flórián halálával - nyilatkozta az MLSZ részéről Borbély Zoltán.*
*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség jogi- és sajtóirodájának vezetője felidézte a múlt hónapi ünnepséget, amelyet az MLSZ Albert 70. születésnapja alkalmából rendezett: "Flóri nagyon jó hangulatban volt a találkozón, életvidáman és egészségesen, ásványvízzel koccintva vett részt az összejövetelen, ahol szinte minden mondatra poénnal reagált, s végigmosolyogta a köszöntést”. *
*„A klubhűség mintaképének számított, s bár gazdag volt a választék, nem véletlen, hogy éppen róla nevezték el az Albert-stadiont. Tényleg igaz rá: első volt az egyenlők között. Halála rávilágít és figyelmeztet is egyben arra, hogy nemzeti értékeinket meg kell becsülni, ő ilyen volt, nemzeti érték, amely a GDP százalékában nem fejezhető ki. Albert Flóriánt az MLSZ saját halottjának tekinti." *
*Természetesen a világsajtóban is futótűzként terjedt a szomorú hír. 
A nemzetközi híradások a nap elején elsősorban a száraz tények közlésére hagyatkoztak, megemlítve a kiváló támadó pályán elért eredményeit. *
*Többek közt a yahoo.com, a Washington Post és a Eurosport is viszonylag hamar írt a Császár haláláról. De már délelőtt megjelent anyag többek közt a wprost.pl lengyel, a sueddeutsche.de német és a nos.nl holland oldalon is. Találhattunk cikkeket vietnami vagy éppen kolumbiai internetes portálon is.*
*Szinte minden híradásban kiemelik, hogy Albert egész pályafutása alatt a Ferencvárosban szerepelt, amelyben 537 mérkőzésen 283 gólt szerzett. Emellett 75-ször volt magyar válogatott, a címeres mezben 31-szer talált az ellenfelek kapujába. 1960-ban olimpiai, 1964 Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes lett a nemzeti csapattal, míg 1967-ben egyedüli magyarként a France Football Aranylabdáját is elnyerte.*
*A dagbladet.no norvég portál a tények mellett Albert Flórián legemlékezetesebb meccsének a brazilok elleni csoportrangadót jelöli meg az 1966-os vb-n. Mint írja, azon mérkőzésen Albert „szenzációsan” futballozott.*
*Természetesen a Reuters is foglalkozik az egykori klasszis halálával. A hírügynökség „magas és rendkívül elegáns” játékosként jellemzi Albertet, aki „kiválóan kezelte a labdát”. Az írás arra is rávilágít, hogy a Császár fia, ifjabb Albert Flórián is a Ferencvárosban futballozott és a magyar válogatottat is erősítette.*
*Az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetség hivatalos oldalán is megemlékeznek a magyar játékosról. Az uefa.com írásában Albertről mint „minden idők egyik legelegánsabban játszó” futballistájáról írnak.
A honlap naprakész írást közöl, amelyben megemlíti, hogy Albertet csütörtökön műtötték meg, s elsőre pozitív hírek érkeztek a beavatkozásról, hétfő hajnalban Albert mégis távozott közülünk. *
*Az európaihoz hasonlóan a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség is megemlékezik az egyetlen magyar aranylabdásról. A fifa.com megemlíti, hogy az 1967-ben Aranylabdát nyerő futballista a szavazáson a szintén legendás Sir Bobby Charltont előzte meg. Albert 68, míg a Manchester United emblematikus játékosa 40 szavazatot kapott. *
*Gyertyagyújtással emlékeztek a szurkolók és tisztelői Albert Flóriánra, az FTC legendás futballistájára, a róla elnevezett ferencvárosi stadion előtt. *
*A 75-szörös válogatott Albert Flórián csütörtökön kórházi beavatkozáson esett át: koszorúérműtétet végeztek el nála, amely a pénteki közlés szerint minden komplikációtól mentesen zajlott. Állapota azonban rosszabbodott: *
*"Részleteket egyelőre nem tudok elárulni, a csütörtöki műtét eredményes volt, de vasárnap délután Albert Flórián rosszul lett" -* mondta Sipos Jenő, a család szóvivője az MR1 Kossuth Rádiónak hétfőn kora délután.

*"Az orvosok mindent megtettek, de éjszaka infarktust kapott, és elhunyt. A temetésével kapcsolatban még zajlik az egyeztetés a Ferencváros vezetőségével, természetesen a család mondja ki a végső szót."*
​<CENTER class=focim>*<!-- JavaScript beépítés: xlsport 330X247, 1835900 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=1835900&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=1835900&ord=61826266"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>*</CENTER>​
*EMLÉKEZÉS*

*Albert Flórián emlékére*


*Az Üllői úton, a róla elnevezett stadionnál gyertyagyújtással emlékeznek Albert Flóriánra. Az Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség nevében Berzi Sándor alelnök helyezett el mécsest a székház előtti emlékhelynél.*








*Elhunyt Albert Flórián - Blatter részvétnyilvánítása*





*


Rendkívül elegáns,különleges labdaérzékkel megáldott futballistának nevezte Joseph Blatter a hétfőn elhunyt Albert Flóriánt; a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) elnöke levélben nyilvánította részvétét Csányi Sándornak, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) vezetőjének.
*​*
*

_*"Flórián rendkívül elegáns futballista volt, különleges technikai tudással és labdaérzékkel. Emiatt minden ellenfele nagyon tisztelte" *_- fogalmazott Joseph Blatter.

A FIFA honlapja hosszú cikkben idézi fel Magyarország első és eddig egyetlen aranylabdás játékosának élettörténetét és pályafutása fontosabb állomásait.

_*"Emlékszem, milyen szenzációs teljesítményt nyújtott a brazilok elleni meccsen az 1966-os, angliai világbajnokságon. Onnantól kezdve emlegették a világ legjobb játékosai között"*_ - mondta Blatter.
​

*"A FIFA és a futballcsalád nevében szeretném kifejezni együttérzésemet a magyar szövetségnek, és mindenek felett Albert Flórián szeretteinek és barátainak"* - írta levelében a svájci sportdiplomata.
​

*A FIFA honlapja mellett az európai szövetség, az UEFA internetes oldala is terjedelmes cikkben emlékezik meg az 1967-ben Aranylabdát nyert Albert Flóriánról, aki 70 évesen, szívinfarktus következtében hunyt el hétfőn hajnalban.
*​*
*​*Elhunyt Albert Flórián - A szerb rajongók nem feledik el a legendát*


*



**


A szerb hírügynökségek azonnal átvették és leközölték az Albert Flórián hétfői haláláról szóló budapesti hírt. Az internetes honlapok tömören méltatták a válogatott magyar labdarúgó teljesítményét, nem hagyva ki azt az információt sem, hogy 1967-ben Albert Flóriáné lett az Aranylabda.
*​*
*

A Tanjug hírügynökség *"az 1960-as évek egyik kiemelkedő magyar labdarúgójaként"* jellemezte *Albert Flóriánt, *megemlítve, hogy a múlt héten szívműtétet hajtottak rajta végre. Pályafutását méltatva a szerbiai médiumok hangsúlyozták,* hogy 537-szer lépett pályára a Ferencváros színeiben, és ez idő alatt 383 gólt szerzett klubcsapatának.
Megemlítették róla, hogy 75 alkalommal játszott a magyar válogatottban, és 31 gólt szerzett. 
*​*
**"Albert Flórián részt vett az 1962-es és 1966-os világbajnokságokon, és tagja volt annak a magyar válogatottnak, amely az 1960-as római olimpián bronzérmet szerzett". *

A szerb futballrajongók még élénken emlékeznek *"az egyik legnagyobb magyar labdarúgóra, aki ragyogó teljesítményt nyújtott az 1966-os angliai világbajnokságon, amikor csapata 3-1-re verte Brazíliát, kiütve ezzel a további versengésből".
*​*
**"Albert Flórián az 1960-as évek egyik legjobb labdarúgója, és mindenképpen az egyik utolsó nagy magyar futball-legenda volt" -* olvasható a B92-es szerb hírügynökség honlapján, azt is kiemelve, hogy Dragan Dzajiccsal, a szerbek nagy játékosával 

*"Albert rendkívül veszélyes kettőst alkotott a világválogatottban". 
*​*
*
*"Elegánsan, finoman és hatékonyan cselezett, ebben is egyedülálló sportoló volt" -* így emlékezett *Albert Flóriánra *az egyik internetes honlap olvasója. Az egyik hozzászóló azt is megjegyezte, hogy *"kiválóan beszélt szerbül, merthogy édesanyja szerb nemzetiségű volt".
*​*
*​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*



*

*Albert Flóriánt vasárnap 12 órakor az Óbudai temetőben helyezik végső nyugalomra.*​ 

*Schmitt Pál is megemlékezett Albert Flórián búcsúztatásán*​ 



 

*Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök is ellátogatott szombaton délelőtt az Üllői úti Stadionba, ahol virágokat helyezett el a vasárnap éjjel elhunyt Albert Flórián koporsójánál.*​ 


A* Ferencváros legendás futballistájának, az egyetlen magyar aranylabdásnak a búcsúztatása 9 órakor kezdődött meg a róla elnevezett arénában, ahol a koporsót a Springer-szobor előtt, egy hatalmas kegyhelyen állították fel, s magyar nemzeti lobogóval, illetve Fradi-zászlóval takarták le, mellette pedig díszőrség áll. A kegyhely előtt Albert Aranylabdája látható, amelyet 1967-ben, mint a legjobb európai futballista nyert el.*​ 
*A 70 évesen elhunyt legendás játékos búcsúztatásra folyamatosan érkeznek a szurkolók, volt pályatársak, barátok. Délelőtt rótta le kegyeletét többek között Rákosi Gyula és Szűcs Lajos, Albert korábbi csapattársai is.*​ 


*Az államfő 11:30 órakor érkezett meg a stadionba, s fehér virágokat helyezett el a koporsónál, majd az arénán kívül, Albert képénél mécsest gyújtott.*​ 


*A drukkerek 18 óráig a vendégszektor felöli bejáraton érkezhetnek leróni kegyeletüket, s a Gyáli út felőli kapun hagyhatják el a létesítményt. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*VÉGSŐ BÚCSÚ A CSÁSZÁRTÓL*








*Elhunyt Albert Flórián - Temetés*
2011. 11. 06. 17.31



 <RIGHT>


*Nagy érdeklődés mellett zajlik a múlt vasárnap elhunyt Albert Flórián temetése az Óbudai Temetőben.*


*A családtagok mellett állami és sportvezetők, neves közéleti személyiségek, egykori csapattársak, barátok és szurkolók több százan kísérték utolsó útjára Albert Flóriánt, a Nemzet Sportolóját vasárnap délben az Óbudai temetőben. *














*A családtagok mellett állami és sportvezetők, neves közéleti személyiségek, egykori csapattársak, barátok és A 70 éves korában, vasárnap éjszaka szívinfarktusban elhunyt kiváló ferencvárosi labdarúgót római katolikus szertartás szerint búcsúztatták, amelyet Kiss-Rigó László szeged-csanádi megyés püspök celebrált.

*

















*A temetésen tiszteletét tette Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök, Czene Attila sportért felelős államtitkár, Molnár Zoltán, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság főtitkára, a volt csapattársak közül többek között Rákosi Gyula, Szűcs Lajos és Mészöly Kálmán, valamint a vasárnap délután pályára lépő Ferencváros játékosai.*






​*Nagyot mondott a "Császár"*

*Albert Flórián labdarúgó, a Nemzet Sportolója augusztus 20-a alkalmából a Magyar Köztársasági Érdemrend Középkeresztje kitüntetésben részesült. A díjátadó után azt mondta: szívesen járna minden hónapban ilyen ünnepségekre. *​


----------



## dumber (2011 December 9)

*FTC-stadion eladása: milliárdos vagyoni hátrányt okozó hűtlen kezelés *

<!-- Plugins: BeforeDisplayContent --><!-- K2 Plugins: K2BeforeDisplayContent --><!-- Item introtext -->*A gyanú szerint az FTC stadionját 2008 áprilisában áron alul és előnytelen feltételekkel adták el, amivel több mint kétmilliárd forint kárt okoztak az államnak.* 
<!-- Item fulltext -->
Gyanúsítottként hallgatták ki a Fradi-pálya eladása ügyében a Magyar Nemzeti Vagyonkezelő Zrt. korábbi vezetőit. A volt vezérigazgató, helyettese és két igazgató ellen hűtlen kezelés gyanúja miatt indított büntetőeljárást a Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda.
Tátrai Miklós vezérigazgató és Császi Zsolt értékesítési igazgató mellett az igatlanvagyonért és a vagyongazdálkodási felelős vezető ellen is büntetőeljárás indult. A gyanú szerint 2008 áprilisában előzetes értékbecslés nélkül, áron alul adták el a stadiont a skót tulajdonban lévő Esplanade kft.-nek.
Emellett nem kötöttek ki biztosítékot arra az esetre, ha a vevő nem tesz eleget kötelezettségének és nem újítja fel a stadiont. A Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda tájékoztatása szerint a vagyonkezelő négy korábbi vezetőjét csaknem 2,4 milliárd forint vagyoni hátrányt okozó hűtlen kezelés gyanúja miatt hallgatták ki.
Az, hogy büntetőeljárással akarnak kikényszeríteni egy szerződés-teljesítést, úgy gondolom, helytelen. Ez egy polgári jogi jogügylet, amire ott van a polgári bíróság - mondta az m1 Híradójának Dezső Antal ügyvéd.
Az ügyben eddig négy embert hallgattak ki gyanúsítottként. A nyomozás azonban még nem ért véget,és további gyanúsítások is várhatók.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 29)

*FTC - A klubé a futballcsapatot működtető gazdasági társaság*
​*A Ferencvárosi Torna Club szerdán visszavásárolta az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. részvényeinek 99 százalékát az angol tulajdonostól.*

Az FTC közleménye emlékeztet arra, hogy a klub március óta rendelkezett a futballt irányító zrt. menedzsment jogaival, de a részvényesi jogokat mint tulajdonos csak szerdától gyakorolhatja - 2008 után - ismét.
A részvényvásárlással lezárult az a folyamat, amelynek eredményeképpen a labdarúgás teljes mértékben visszakerült az FTC égisze alá - áll a tájékoztatóban, amely ugyanakkor nem terjedt ki a pénzügyi vonatkozásra. E tekintetben egyelőre szóbeli kiegészítés sem történt az MTI érdeklődésére.
A közlemény szerint mostantól a futball is az anyaklub egyik szakosztályaként, önálló gazdasági társaságként működik majd tovább.
Szerdán az FTC elnöksége egyhangúlag megerősítette posztján Orosz Pált, az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. vezérigazgatóját.

*Az ügy előzményeként pénteken derült ki - a Magyar Közlönyből -, hogy az állam ötmilliárd forintért visszavásárolja - még az idén - az Üllői út, Könyves Kálmán körút találkozásánál lévő FTC-ingatlant a tulajdonos Kevin McCabe-től.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*FTC: Technikai tudásban az NB I legjobbjai közé tartozunk - Détári*


*Détári Lajos, az élvonalbeli Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának szakmai igazgatója a Fradi Media kérdésére válaszolva elmondta: továbbra is két játékrendszerben gondolkodik, illetve abban, hogy csapata mérkőzésenként hetven százalékban birtokolja a labdát. Ehhez játékosai technikai tudását honi szinten megfelelőnek tartja.*

„Ha a Barcelonát nézzük, ahol tíz-tizenöt négyzetméteren három-négy játékos passzolgat, akkor technikailag le vagyunk maradva, de nekünk nem a Barcelonát kell nézni – mondta *Détári* a Fradi Mediának. 
– Annak vagyok a híve, hogy nálunk legyen a labda, hiszen általában az a csapat szokott nyerni, amelyik hetven százalékban birtokolja a labdát, mi is ezt szeretnénk. 
A mi játékosaink technikai tudása megfelelő, az NB I-ben a legjobbak közé tartozik. Két játékrendszert játszottunk, ezt folytatjuk, fejlődni kell mindkettőben, erre több mint egy hónapunk van.”

Détári kitért a klub téli átigazolás-politikájára is.

„Ha valaki adna egymillió dollárt, hogy igazoljak játékosokat más lenne a helyzet, a mi koncepciónk szerint a fiatalítás helyes megoldás. 
Az ősszel kialakult egy ütőképes csapat, ha erőnlétileg és taktikailag fejlődni fogunk, akkor nem lesz gond. Sohasem beszéltünk arról, milyen helyezést kell elérni, azt mondtam, hogy a munkában hiszek, a munkának meglesz az eredménye.”

A szakember egyelőre nem értékelte a télen szerződtetett fiatalokat, mint elmondta: ehhez jobban meg kell ismernie őket.
*„Fél évnek el kell telnie, éles meccseken ki kel próbálni őket, utána lehet értékelést készíteni, hogy milyen teljesítményt nyújtottak.”*​


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Január 30)

Sajna keves a tudas nem eleg eros a csapat igy izgulhatunk nehogy kiessen a csapat.Remelem ram cafolnak a fiuk es elorebb vegzunk.

Hajra Fradi!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 31)

*FTC: Több szempontból is előnyös amerikai túra következik *
2012. 01. 31. 00.40

 <RIGHT> 






*A Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának több szempontból is jól jön az Egyesült Államokbeli túra.*​​Többször említettük már hogy a Ferencvárosi labdarúgók Amerikában fognak túrázni február elején, hiszen kettő meghívásos tornán vesznek részt melynek helyszínei Detroit és Dallas.​​A csapatnak minden bizonnyal a környezet is inspiráló lesz, hiszen világszínvonalú lehetőségeket biztosítanak számukra az államokban de, emellett az időjárás lesz az, ami a kulcs. 

Ugyanis a tengerentúlon az előrejelzések szerint tökéletes időben készülhetnek, ellenben azokkal a csapatokkal, akik Magyarországon maradnak, és itt alapoznak egy eredményes tavaszi produkció reményében, mivel itthon várhatóan két hétig „szibériai hideg” lesz.

*A vezetőség épp ezért reméli, hogy egy később előnyére is válhat a fiúknak, amit a bajnokságban tudnak majd kamatoztatni.*​​


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 1)

Azert ezt az idojaras temat nagyon beneztek mert eleg hideg van erre/arra fele is folleg Detroitban.Nem tudom mennyire jo ha szetverik a fiukat sajna az erosites nagyon gyenge.

Hajra FTC!


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 8)

Nyugodjon békében a Császár!


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 11)

Csori Fradi meg Vasas jol megjartak a turaval.
Azt nem ertem miert nem jonnek ide?Ha a Toronto elso csapataval meg meg valakivel jatszottak volna biztos lett volna a telthaz!
Igy meg....


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

Zsolti08 írta:


> Csori Fradi meg Vasas jol megjartak a turaval.
> Azt nem ertem miert nem jonnek ide?Ha a Toronto elso csapataval meg meg valakivel jatszottak volna biztos lett volna a telthaz!
> Igy meg....



Zsolti08!
Örülök, hogy itt is olvaslak.
Ezt a túrát is frankón leszervezhették nekik.Azt olvastam, hogy érdektelenség miatt maradt el a meccs.Érdekes ugye?Nem tudom miért kell erőltetni újból és újból az USA turnékat.Torontóban tuti a telt ház.


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

Hajrá Fradi!


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 15)

Ha t ez az ezt nem ertem en sem.Plusz most olvastam,hogy a Detari elegedett volt a turaval es jovore is szivesen menne.??? Normalis ez vagy sokat ivott?
En mondom jojjon inkabb Torontoba es jatszanak itt plusz a Vancouveri fiukkal na az jo kis meccs lenne.


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 19)

Olvasva a Fradi meccserol,hogy Egerben csak egy nyamvadt dontetlent erjenek el elont a szomorusag.Es megszomorubb vagyok az miatt,hogy ez a meccs meg tetszett is a Domenek.
Vagy en vagyok tul pesszimista vagy ez a Detari tud valamit.
De majd meglatjuk addig is HAJRA FRADI!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Kubatov Gábor: Ha nem lesz több adósságunk iszom egy sört! *
2012. 02. 24. 02.39 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Ferencváros elnöke egy közösségi portálon beszélt több, a klubot érintő dologról is. Kubatov Gábor az FTC elnöke beszélt a csökkenő adósságról, a költségvetésről, a szurkolói kártyáról és az előttük álló jövőről és hogy milyen ígéretekkel vágnak neki az elkövetkezendő évnek.*


"Folyamatosan csökken az adósságállomány, de hogy mikor lesz vége, azt nem tudom pontosan. Egy biztos: ha lemegy nullára, akkor iszom egy sört!
Nincsenek luxuskiadások (a költségvetésünket a tavalyi évhez képest több, mint *500,000,000 Ft*.-al csökkentettük le! Ha nem ezt tettük volna, most úgy járnánk, mint egy-két-három NB1-es klub, ahol az összeomlás határán állnak.)​​A kártya ügyben hajthatatlan vagyok. Ha megenged egy érdekes adatot: Albert Flórián temetése napján megrendezett meccsünkön (a Paks ellen játszottunk) kevesebb, mint 300 szurkoló élt az egy mérkőzésre szóló lehetőséggel, hogy kártya nélkül lépjen be a stadionba, pedig nagyon sokan voltak.​​*Senki sem mondta, hogy majd jövőre erősítünk (megjegyzem, hogy az elmúlt 10 forduló 3.legsikeresebb futballcsapata a Ferencváros.)"*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*Détári Lajos magabiztos *










*A Ferencváros szakvezetője úgy érzi minden adott hogy remek tavaszt produkáljanak.*


*Jövő hétvégén megkezdődik a 2011-2012-es szezon tavaszi szakasza.* 

A Ferencváros a kilencedik helyről vág neki a sorozatnak és a csapat vezetőedzője Détári Lajos úgy érzi minden esélyük meg van hogy feljebb kússzanak a tabellán. A tréner tegnap mondta el véleményét a felkészülésről:


*„Az újak, úgy érzem, beilleszkedtek, a csapatszellem pedig kialakult. Van még majdnem tíz napunk a rajtig, és azt gondolom, a csapat megfelelő állapotban lesz. Ha valamit sajnálni lehet, az az, hogy Amerikában két meccs elmaradt, de minden mást meg tudtunk valósítani, és ne felejtsük, éppen akkor készülhettünk kint, nagyon jó körülmények között, amikor itthon mínusz húsz fok volt. Ha az időjárás most már ilyen marad, akkor azt mondanám, hogy szuper volt a felkészülésünk.”*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Győzött a Fradi*

2012. 02. 27. 11.44 <RIGHT> 
​








*A Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata felkészülési mérkőzésen múlta felül a Soroksár együttesét.*



Tegnap utolsó felkészülési mérkőzését játszotta le a magyar élvonalban szereplő Ferencváros. Az ellenfél a másodosztályú Soroksár csapata volt és az összecsapást 1-0-ra a hazai együttes nyerte Lisztes Krisztián góljával, tette közzé a klub hivatalos honlapja.

A játékot végig a zöld-fehérek irányították és nagy magabiztossággal vezették egymás után a támadásokat, de nem sikerült a ziccereket gólra váltani. Sem Somalia nem tudta értékesíteni a helyzeteit sem Rósa, Hakola, és Grúz.
Ez volt a Zöld Sasok utolsó edzőmeccse a jövő heti tavaszi rajt előtt mikor is otthonukban fogadják a listavezető Debrecen csapatát.


*FERENCVÁROS–SOROKSÁR 1–0*


*FERENCVÁROS: Jova – Grúz, Balog Z., Klein, Junior – Rósa D., Busai, Hakola – Beliczky, Somália, Kulcsár D.*
*Csereként pályára lépett: Oláh L., Gárdos, Jovanovic, Lisztes. *

*Gól: Lisztes 61.*
​


----------



## Petyko70 (2012 Június 2)

Hajrá Fradi


----------



## atek27 (2012 Június 17)

Sajna elvitték tegnap a lottóötöst (ketten is)!
Pedig meg akartam venni a Fradit belőle, hogy fellendítsem őket, amolyan Abramovics módra.
Na majd ha megkaparintjuk Szabicsot és Bödét többek között, retteghet az NB1.


----------



## Morodell (2012 Június 20)

Balog Zolit elküldték, nem volt kimagasló játékos, de nehéz elképzelni nem fradi mezben..


----------



## atek27 (2012 Június 20)

Morodell írta:


> Balog Zolit elküldték, nem volt kimagasló játékos, de nehéz elképzelni nem fradi mezben..



Balog Zoli volt az utolsó ősfradista, aki össze tudta fogni a fiúkat, lelkesítette a csapattársait, csitította a szurkolókat.
Ezzel a Lipcsei-Dragóner-Balog-Szűcs tengely utolsó tagja is kiszállt. Nincs igazi Fradi kötődésű játékosunk, nincs fradiszív. Szomorú, mert ha elmegy nyugdíjba, azt megértem, de elküldeni...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

*Gyömbér: Acélosabb ez a Fradi a tavalyinál*









<right> 

</right>
*Szerdán délután aláírt a hetedik új igazolás is a Ferencvárosnál.

Ahogy azt ígérte az FTC vezetősége, megerősíti nyáron a zöld-fehér csapat keretét. Böde, Alempijevics, Csukics, Máté, Orosz és Simita után Gyömbér Gábort is mgszerezte a fővárosi klub.

A Pápáról érkező középpályás kettő plusz egy évre írt alá a Ferencvároshoz. Gyömbér Makón született, onnan került a Fradi utánpótlásához. Később egy rövid ideig Brazíliában kereste kenyerét, majd Magyarországra visszatérve előbb a Sopron, utána pedig a Lombard Pápa labdarúgója lett. Most mondhatni hazatér. Gyömbér már nyilatkozott is a Fradi Médiának. Az interjúban elmondta, hogy pályafutása során eddig azért dolgozott, hogy egyszer egy ilyen patináns együttesben játszhasson. Bár csak szerdán írták alá szerződését, de már a felkészülés elején is részt vett Détári Lajos foglalkozásain. Elárulta, hogy kicsit fáradt, de jó a közösség, és az edzések is kiválóak, sok a labdás gyakorlat. Fradiban töltött utánpótlás éveiről annyit mondott, hogy már akkor is remek körülmények között dolgozhattak, és sok szép eredményt értek el.

Természetesen a jelenről is beszélt. Gyömbér szerint ez a Ferencváros acélosabb a tavalyinál, de bízik benne, hogy sikerül beverekednie magát a kezdő tizenegybe.

Nem lesz egyszerű dolga, hiszen a középpályára Alempijevics, Csukics és Böde érkeztek eddig, de a az egészséges versenyhelyzet mindenkinek csak jót tehet a csapaton belül.
*​


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 15)

Jobb a mostani keret a tavalyinál. Továbbá a előző bajnokság teljesítményét és eredményét nem nehéz felülmúlni.


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 15)

Kubatov megmentette a Fradit a csődtől. Erre van pénz lassan de jövünk fel. Ez van, türelem kéne, sajnos sok embernél nincs meg. Hajrá Fradi !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

[h=2]Nyilasit tanúként kihallgatták a bundaügyben[/h]
*Tovább zajlik az eljárás a hazai focifogadási csalások kapcsán, Nyilasi Tibort, a Ferencváros volt labdarúgóját is kihallgatták tanúként. *

Fazekas Géza, a Központi Nyomozó Főügyészség szóvivője megerősítette a kihallgatás tényét.


"Nyilasinak a hazai focifogadási botrány kapcsán tettünk fel kérdéseket, és ezekre készséggel válaszolt. Szeretném megjegyezni azt, hogy tanúként azok hallgathatóak ki, akiknek a bizonyítandó tényről tudomásuk lehet" - mondta a szóvivő.

*"A bundaügy bizonyos vonatkozásairól kérdeztek, és igen udvariasak voltak velem. Annyit elmondhatok, nem az aktív edzői pályafutásom során játszott meccsek miatt hívtak be, s az utóbbi években történt, a közvélemény előtt is már ismert ügyek kapcsán tettek fel kérdéseket" *- mondta a lapnak Nyilasi Tibor.

Arra a kérdésre, hogy "csak" a 2008. szeptemberi, U21-es Szerbia-Magyarország (8-0) találkozó volt-e a tanúkihallgatás témája, *Nyilasi kitérő választ adott.* Ugyanakkor azt elismerte, hogy alapvetően a korosztályos labdarúgó-mérkőzésekről faggatták csütörtökön a nyomozók.



[h=2]Kiemelt beruházás lett az új ferencvárosi labdarúgó-stadion[/h]

*Kiemelt beruházásnak nyilvánította az új ferencvárosi labdarúgó-stadion építését rendeletével a kormány - derül ki a Magyar Közlöny legfrissebb számából. A kormányrendelet július 30-án lép hatályba.*

A Közbeszerzési Értesítő július 20-ai száma szerint az Újlak Mérnökiroda Kft. végezheti a Közigazgatási és Igazságügyi Minisztérium által kiírt, az új stadion felépítéséhez kapcsolódó kivitelezési pályázat előkészítését.
A kivitelezői pályázat előkészítésén túl a nyertes feladata egyebek mellett az ütemterv összeállítása, közreműködés a módosított építési engedélyhez szükséges szakhatósági és közműengedélyek beszerzésében.
A Közbeszerzési Értesítő szerint a munka becsült ellenértéke 24,8 millió forint volt. A nyertes 23,9 millióért vállalta a feladatot.

Április elején a Magyar Közlönyben az jelent meg, hogy a magyar állam értékesíti a Ferencváros Üllői úti ingatlanának azt a részét, amelyre nincs szükség a nemzetközi mérkőzések megrendezésére alkalmas stadion építéséhez.
Emellett a nemzeti fejlesztési miniszternek gondoskodnia kell a labdarúgó-stadion létesítéséhez szükséges terület sporttevékenységet szolgáló hosszú távú hasznosításáról.

Tavaly december 23-án jelent meg, hogy az állam nettó ötmilliárd forintért visszavásárolja december 31-ig az Üllői út, Könyves Kálmán körút találkozásánál lévő FTC-ingatlant a tulajdonos Kevin McCabe-től úgy, hogy a vételár kifizetésekor az állam érvényesíti a tulajdonossal szemben fennálló, elmaradt stadionfelújításból származó 1,2 milliárd forintos követelését.

A Fradi-pálya 2008-as értékesítése kapcsán Budai Gyula elszámoltatási kormánybiztos tavaly márciusban tett feljelentést.

A nemzetgazdasági szempontból kiemelt jelentőségű beruházások megvalósításának gyorsításáról és egyszerűsítéséről szóló törvény legfőbb célja a hatósági engedélyezési eljárások felgyorsítása, az ügyintézési határidők csökkentése. A törvénynek közvetlenül az ügymenet gyorsítását szolgáló szabályai mellett az egyes hatósági és szakhatósági hatáskörök kormányrendeletben egyedileg történő telepítése is a szakszerűséget és a gyorsaságot kívánja elősegíteni.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*Labdarúgó NB I - A holland Moniz az FTC új vezetőedzője*


<right> 

</right>




*

A holland Ricardo Moniz lett a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának új vezetőedzője.*

 Az egyesület honlapja szerint a 48 éves szakember, aki a hétfőn közös megegyezéssel távozó Détári Lajost váltja a kispadon, már délután bemutatkozik a játékosoknak és edzést is tart nekik. Arról ugyanakkor nincs említés a beszámolóban, hogy a tréner mennyi időre írt alá.

A jelenlegi bajnokságban négy forduló után - egy-egy győzelemmel és vereséggel, illetve két döntetlennel - kilencedik a Ferencváros, amely vasárnap Újpesten vesztette el veretlenségét.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

​*Ferencváros: támadás érte a klub honlapját*


<right>

</right>





*

A Nemzeti Sport Online hétfő délutáni cikke miatt a Ferencvárosi Torna Club büntető feljelentést tesz számítógépes rendszerekbe történő illegális behatolás, valamint szerzői jogok megsértése miatt. Az egyesület az elkövetőkkel szemben kártérítési igénnyel lép fel.
*
Kubatov Gábor klubelnök hétfőn MTI-hez eljuttatott közleményéből kiderül, a Milan Peric leigazolásával kapcsolatos hír tervezetét a fradi.hu saját belső hálózatán tárolta, s erről hétfőn 14:30 óra körül "illetéktelenül kép és írás jelent meg az nso.hu-n".
"A cikk a játékossal kapcsolatos tárgyalássorozat lezárását megelőzően került nyilvánosságra, amely a Ferencvárosi Torna Club tárgyalási pozícióit jelentősen gyengítette. A hír maga a fradi.hu-n jelen pillanatig sem jelent meg, így a hír megjelenésének tényét valótlanul állítja a Nemzeti Sport Online" - olvasható a közleményben.
A Ferencváros nemcsak etikátlannak, hanem ez idáig példátlannak és erkölcstelennek is tartja ezt az eljárást, ezért a klub az ügy lezárulásáig a Nemzeti Sport, a Nemzeti Sport Online, valamint a hozzájuk kapcsolódó összes médium akkreditációját – valamint munkatársai szurkolói kártyáját - visszavonja.
"Olvastuk a közleményt, most várjuk a hivatalos fejleményeket. Továbbra is szeretnénk a Ferencvárossal a jó kapcsolatunkat megtartani és a helyzetet tisztázni" - mondta az MTI-nek Buzgó József, a Nemzeti Sport főszerkesztője.
Kubatov Gábor egyúttal arról tájékoztatta a szurkolókat, hogy a Videotonnal az egyeztetés a kölcsönadásról az utolsó simításoknál tart, azonban a kölcsönadási szerződést még nem írták alá.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*Háromszázezer forintra büntették az FTC-t*



2012. 08. 29. 02.31 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*


A Ferencváros visszaesőként 300 ezer forintot, a Budapest Honvéd pedig 80 ezret kénytelen befizetni a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) kasszájába a két együttes múlt szombati bajnoki mérkőzése után.*
 

A szervezet fegyelmi tanácsa (FT) a keddi ülésén döntött a két klub megbüntetéséről. A házigazda zöld-fehéreknek "rendezési hiányosságok, pirotechnikai eszközök használata, tárgyak bedobálása, a szurkolók rasszista megnyilvánulásai és a hangosbemondó nem előírás szerinti működtetése" miatt kell bírságot fizetniük, míg a Honvédot drukkereinek rasszista megnyilvánulásáért büntették.

A Paks-Eger mérkőzés rendezési hiányosság miatt késve kezdődhetett csak el, ezért a hazai klubot írásbeli megrovásban részesítette a fegyelmi tanács. Hasonló okból az MTK-t - mint visszaesőt - 50 ezer forint pénzbírság megfizetésére kötelezték. 

Szolnoki Roland (Videoton) három, Bojan Vrucina (Kaposvár) két, Antal Botond (Kecskemét), Martin Klein (FTC), Zoran Zeljkovic (Pécs) és Bank István (Kaposvár) egy-egy bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 21)

*A halálos ágyán fejezte be könyvét Kocsis Sándorról*​




<right> 

</right>​*<huik4>Pénteken a Bazilikában temetik az Aranycsapat tagját</huik4>
<huik4></huik4>​<huik4>
MA, szeptember 21-én, pénteken délután a Bazilikában helyezik örök nyugalomra a magyar labdarúgó Aranycsapat még utolsó, nem Magyarországon nyugvó játékosának, Kocsis Sándornak földi maradványait. Az Aranycsapat Alapítvány intézkedésében, a család kérésére a Bazilikában Kocsis egykori klubja, a Barcelona elnökének és több játékostársának jelenlétében kerül sor az újratemetésre. A tisztelők déli 12 órától róhatják le kegyeletüket.








Az örvendetes esemény - Kocsis Sándor hazatérése - kapcsán, legjobb tudomásom szerint az MLSZ kiadja a három éve eltávozott kiváló pedagógus, a Csanádi Árpád Iskola megalakításának egyik ötletgazdája, majd tizenöt évig igazgatója, Schlegel Oszkár szívós gyűjtőmunkájának eredményeként szinte a halálos ágyán befejezett, Kocsis Sándorról szól emlékkönyvét, amely ,,Volt egyszer egy csatár" címmel jelent meg.









A 2009-es kiadást sajnálatos módon egy „uriember”, Perutek János elég furcsa módon kisajátította. A címoldalra „elfelejtette” a szerző nevét feltüntetni, viszont az ő cége neve minimum ötször fellelhető a könyv legelső lapjain.








 Schlegel Oszkár olyannyira nem pénzért csinálta az egészet, hogy még anyagilag is támogatta a „segítségére siető” Perutek Jánost. A tanár úr ugyanis szenvedélyes ferencvárosi drukker volt, évtizedek során komoly kutatómunkát is végzett. Így jutott el sok évvel korábban Barcelonába, ahol felvette a kapcsolatot ifjabb Kocsis Sándorral is, akivel baráti kapcsolatba került. A „kis Kocsis” többször meg is látogatta Schlegel Oszkárékat, amint azt a mellékelt fotó is tanúsítja.







Fekete Géza szobrászművész alkotása Kocsis Sándorról

 Egy világklasszis sportemberre sokféleképpen lehet és kell is emlékezni. Jómagam, aki még láthattam magyar pályán, a Népstadionban többször is játszani az elsősorban felhőfejeseiről híres Kocsist - aki soha nem akart a Honvédban szerepelni, szíve mindig is a Ferencvárosé maradt! - ezzel a szubjektív írással emlékezem az 1954-es világbajnokság magyar gólkirályára, aki 1979-ben, még ötvenen innen, súlyos betegségektől megviselten távozott a földi létből. Most hazatér egykori játékostársai közé, akik közül már csak ketten - Buzánszky Jenő és Grosics Gyula - vannak itt közöttünk.






 
Nyugodjon békében! 


​</huik4>*​


----------



## Tearpuck (2016 Február 22)

anonim írta:


> johet ide az Atyauristen kapitanynak...
> Akkor sem valtozik semmi!


13 év távlatából hogyan látod?


----------



## RaganD (2016 Július 2)

hajrá Fradi


----------



## mulatos imi (2016 Október 18)

fradi volt fradi lessz mig a foldon ember lessz


----------

